# Official NXT Takeover: Unstoppable Discussion Thread



## Starbuck

> _On Tuesday night, tune in to WWE Network at 9/8 C for a special preview of TakeOver: Unstoppable. Host Corey Graves will get you caught up on all the latest NXT news and information heading into TakeOver.
> 
> Wednesday night, coverage begins at 7:30 p.m. ET/4:30 p.m. PT with the live NXT TakeOver: Unstoppable Pre-Show. During the Pre-Show, Graves, Renee Young and Byron Saxton will run down the night of action and analyze what the future holds for NXT. The Pre-Show will air on WWE Network, WWE.com, the WWE App, YouTube, Facebook, Twitter, Google Plus, Pinterest and Pheed.
> 
> Then, at 8 p.m. ET/5 p.m. PT, NXT TakeOver: Unstoppable goes LIVE on WWE Network. The biggest rivalries in NXT will come to a head at one of the most anticipated events in NXT history.
> 
> The card includes_:











*NXT Championship Match
Kevin Owens (c) vs. Sami Zayn*









*NXT Women’s Championship Match
Sasha Banks (c) vs. Becky Lynch *









*NXT Tag Team Championship Match
Blake & Murphy (c) vs. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady*









*NXT Championship No. 1 Contender’s Triple Threat Match
Tyler Breeze vs. Finn Balor vs. Hideo Itami *









*Baron Corbin vs. Rhyno *









*Charlotte & Bayley vs. Emma & Dana Brooke*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:​


----------



## Sykova

Is it this week? Gonna have to sub to the network for this!

Any news on any debuts? Or if Balor will finally use new paint? I want to see him do Joker again, everyone would shit bricks.


----------



## ajmaf625

Hmm interesting that they're still doing the triple threat match since Itami is supposedly injured. Any update on him?


----------



## Fighter Daron

ajmaf625 said:


> Hmm interesting that they're still doing the triple threat match since Itami is supposedly injured. Any update on him?


I don't think we're getting the triple threat, Itami is legit injured for months.


----------



## Chrome

Pretty hyped for this, way more than Payback. They'll either change the triple threat to a one-on-one match between Balor/Breeze or just replace Itami with Rose.


----------



## Geeee

If they add Adam Rose to the triple threat...


----------



## Mr. I

I'm guessing Itami will be injured on the show in an angle, so explain his absence.

It's a solid looking card, the top two matches shoould be excellent.


----------



## Sephiroth

Hopefully Zayn is able to perform well tonight. Can't wait. Looking forward to quite a few matches. Despite a few injuries and the possibility of Itami or Zayn not wrestling (they would have announced it already right?), I'm expecting at least Banks/Lynch to bring the house down.


----------



## validreasoning

wasn't there word over the weekend at the nxt live events that its balor and breeze now as a singles match...pretty sure i read that somewhere

anyway insane time to be regular user of wwe network right now what with payback sunday, nxt wednesday, chamber sunday week and mitb two weeks after that


----------



## Knocks

This is going to fucking rule.


----------



## Buster Baxter

Can't wait!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Don't you ever forget it.*


----------



## The Tempest

It's gonna be good. I have faith in NXT


----------



## numeno

she won't win but I still have faith in her :mark:


----------



## validreasoning

hhh confirmed on this mornings conference call that zayn has been passed fit for tomorrows nights event while itami is out


----------



## CZWRUBE

I'm excitied can't wait til tomorrow!!!


----------



## DemBoy

validreasoning said:


> hhh confirmed on this mornings conference call that zayn has been passed fit for tomorrows nights event while itami is out












Amazing news!


----------



## TripleG

Zayn Vs. Owens II is on!


----------



## Delbusto

Made a promo for Sasha and Becky, I rushed through it though so it probably shows.


----------



## Kenny

I haven't watched much of NXT, or at all, I may be home for this, thinking about giving it a watch.


----------



## Eliko

hideo is out. uhaa nation could be added to the match or even joe .


----------



## HHHGame78

It's either Balor vs Breeze or they add someone.


----------



## Codename Bags

I can't wait for Unstoppable. I'm bummed that Hideo is out, but man I'm excited for Zayn/Owens II.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Pretty excited for tonight's show.

Owens/Zayn & Becky/Sasha will both be great matches.


----------



## Reaper

The card looks awesome. Simple, but all guys with great chemistry with each other.


----------



## TripleG

A two hour NXT Special with Owens & Zayn in the main event and a Lucha Underground episode with a Ladder Match for the Trios titles. 

Wednesdays really are the best night to be a Wrestling fan.


----------



## Certified G

Really excited for this NXT live special, it's going to blow Sundays Payback out of the water. I think this has the potential to be the best NXT show to date, but it's got a lot to live up to. I'm looking forward to pretty much every match on the card and I think they've done a really good job of building these matches up and getting the crowd invested. Hopefully this show won't dissapoint, but to be honest, these live specials never do.


----------



## Creative name

Why not debut Uhaa Nation & Samoa Joe thus making it a 4 WAY DANCE!!!!


----------



## TrentBarretaFan

I would like to see Cena appear after ME and save Zayn from getting beat down by Owens.

That would add to their EC match build up.


----------



## Sonny Crockett

Zayn is winning NXT title tonight.Owens goes to main roster and for start he feuds with Cena.

And guys,it's not a prediction,it's a spoiler.


----------



## TripleG

TrentBarretaFan said:


> I would like to see Cena appear after ME and save Zayn from getting beat down by Owens.
> 
> That would add to their EC match build up.


Is ti weird that I want John Cena to show up on an NXT show? I never thought I would say that, but some kind of response to what Owens did on Raw would be great. 

As long as he doesn't spoil the main event in anyway, Cena's presence is welcomed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Excited for the show. Only wish Hideo wasn't hurt. The card looks great, the atmosphere will be great and I am hoping for some surprises too. I'd have Owens slaughter Sami at the end, then have Joe make the save and he is instantly vaulted into the title scene. I'd rather see that than have Cena show up in NXT.


----------



## The Tempest

One of the reasons NXT is great is because that Cena isn't a part of it. So, let's keep it that way, mkay?


----------



## eflat2130

Yeah, I'm not getting my hopes up at all but this whole Joe thing feels like HHH trying to bring back the swerve. I mean he is trying to bring back everything else, even making people actually wonder whether injuries are legit or not, I mean when is the last time kayfabe actually even remotely made anyone doubt themselves. We all have to admit HHH is doing a hell of a job with NXT and he is bleeding it over into Raw. It seems like HHH is trying to figure out how to beat the internet spoiling everything.


----------



## PraXitude

Great card and the show will be 10x better than Payback.


----------



## CMDeluxe

HHH said Hideo will be represented in storyline just not in ring so I reckon Owens might take him out for the promo he cut on last weeks show.


----------



## fiddlecastro

I haven't been this hyped for a show since......... the last NXT Takeover...


----------



## Sarcasm1

Doesn't make much sense for Owens to lose to Zayn and then beat Cena.


----------



## Fighter Daron

PraXitude said:


> Great card and the show will be 10x better than Payback.


Really? Can you explain me how an event in which one of the participants in the two main matches is injured will be better than a good show that was what Payback was? Because Enzo Amore is the best wrestler in the world?

You guys live in hyperbole world when talking about NXT.


----------



## PraXitude

Fighter Daron said:


> Really? Can you explain me how an event in which one of the participants in the two main matches is injured will be better than a good show that was what Payback was? Because Enzo Amore is the best wrestler in the world?
> 
> You guys live in hyperbole world when talking about NXT.


It will be better because I think NXT has better *wrestling* than the main roster. There is very little filler in comparison.

Just look at the NXT midcard and compare those matches to WWE midcarders.

NXT does not always have the best stories (then again WWE stories have been a snoozefest for several years), but the wrestling is superior.

WWE has its moments, but NXT is consistently solid.


----------



## Fighter Daron

PraXitude said:


> Just look at the NXT midcard and compare those matches to WWE midcarders.


You really wanna talk about midcarders? Ok, you're saying that Baron Corbin vs Rhyno will be better at *wrestling* than Ziggler vs Sheamus or Barrett vs Neville?


----------



## jcmmnx

I may be looking more forward to Sasha/Becky than any other match. It's hard to overstate the differences between the two women's divisions in WWE.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Might as well put this here I guess :bearo


----------



## jcmmnx

"It's not about image it's not about getting on another tv show it's not about walking a red carpet"

HHH with that shovel to the main roster divas lol.


----------



## Medicaid

Just revisited three of the Takeover events this week, and the main event and divas have been the only ones delivering something special. 

I think the number one's contender match is gonna suffer with Itami, Breeze/Balor seems weak on paper. 

Also, I heard Zayn is really hurt, not sure how he will perform tonight. 

Becky Lynch aint ready. She reminds me of Naomi. They both have backgrounds in performance and and athleticism which make them look great in the ring, but they have some way to go. Lynch and Banks don't match well in the ring yet. 

*Not having a good feeling bout tonight. I expect to be disappointed*


----------



## Chr1st0

Other than the main event Payback was pretty poor, it was basically just a repeat of extreme rules.

Pretty excited for every match expect Corbin tonight, just don't get him.

Obviously hoping for Becky and Finn to win because Irish and all that. Olé Olé Olé, put em under pressure :mark:


----------



## Necramonium

Looks like WWE invested in a new app called Periscope XD:

http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwenxt/nxt...e-periscope-entrance-nxt-takeover-unstoppable



> Want to get a closer view of a live ring entrance during WWE NXT TakeOver: Unstoppable?
> 
> Using Periscope, the new app that allows you to live stream video from your Twitter account, you can get a very special look into Tyler Breeze's entrance later this evening.


----------



## Chr1st0

Remember Tout?

I've been hearing a lot about periscope though, loads of people were periscoping the pacquiao/mayweather fight


----------



## Dragonballfan

Medicaid said:


> Just revisited three of the Takeover events this week, and the main event and divas have been the only ones delivering something special.
> 
> I think the number one's contender match is gonna suffer with Itami, Breeze/Balor seems weak on paper.
> 
> Also, I heard Zayn is really hurt, not sure how he will perform tonight.
> 
> Becky Lynch aint ready. She reminds me of Naomi. They both have backgrounds in performance and and athleticism which make them look great in the ring, but they have some way to go. Lynch and Banks don't match well in the ring yet.
> 
> *Not having a good feeling bout tonight. I expect to be disappointed*


I've heard Becky & Sasha have been tearing it up in house shows so hopefully we get one of those awesome bouts here (Y)



Zayn/Owens will probably match the pacing of the first encounter, somewhat slow with Owens in control throughout, I wonder if he's actually losing even though He's getting a PPV match with Cena in 2 weeks :hmm:


Hoping for a replacement for Itami in the triple threat, Samoa Joe debuting here would be epic as fuck :fuckyeah


----------



## BarneyArmy

Any backstage reports on Samooa Joe?


----------



## Necramonium

Bayley is ready:

https://instagram.com/p/261oCcB1ku/


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Necramonium

in?


----------



## Lok

About that time for the pre-show!


----------



## Klorel

Ah, so that's how they are going to take Itami out.


----------



## Necramonium

Lol, that announcement was just great, Hitami lying on the ground, Owens walking by: Now that's a shame. XD


----------



## Cleavage

Owens just walking past him :lmao


----------



## Delbusto

My boy Hideooo


----------



## Lok

That's a shame


----------



## elo

That was a pretty weak way to write him off tbh.


----------



## The Tempest

_That's a shame_ :LOL


----------



## xFinalCountdown

Kevin Owens. That's a shame. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Cleavage

Corey's jacket :sodone


----------



## Roxinius

elo said:


> That was a pretty weak way to write him off tbh.


How so? Just last week Hideo was saying he doesn't respect Owens imo that was a no brained to writer him out


----------



## Cleavage

guessing he actually wanted to watch him get jumped, instead of playing the guessing game


----------



## manchesterdud

Blaming owens lol......please be samoa joe


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Samoa Joe has got indy bookings in August last time I checked.


----------



## Dragonballfan

manchesterdud said:


> Blaming owens lol......please be samoa joe


Yes this too, would be a great way for him to debut getting that spot in the match then we find out sometime later it was him 




What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Samoa Joe has got indy bookings in August last time I checked.


And NXT tapes weeks in advance I'm sure he'll be fine (Y)


----------



## manchesterdud

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Samoa Joe has got indy bookings in August last time I checked.


balor had bookings when he came to nxt and was aloud to finish.....so did kevin owens


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

manchesterdud said:


> balor had bookings when he came to nxt and was aloud to finish.....so did kevin owens


Owens had signed with WWE but hadn't actually debuted with NXT yet. So it wasn't like his on screen character was at two shows at the same time. I dunno about Balor though. I'd mark out if Joe debuts tonight obviously, just trying to stay pessimistic so I'm not disappointed haha.


----------



## Cleavage

who the fuck is this geek with a mic?


----------



## manchesterdud

this is gonna be a smarky ass crowd


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601168655112634369


----------



## Kabraxal

Man... that segment to write out Itami was gold. How come NXT can do such simple things, even when it's a forced change they didn't plan? Awesome.


----------



## Lok

I'm soo pumped! Long ass day at work and time for nXt Unstoppable!!


----------



## x78

This guy Greg Hamilton sounds like Shaun Ricker's joke voice.


----------



## elo

Whose the motherfucker covering his head with a towel like Joe does?


----------



## Sphynxx

Greg Hamilton is NXT's version of Jeremy Borash.


----------



## [email protected]

can somebody dm me a stream? i had to cancel my wwenetwork act for now


----------



## manchesterdud

Sphynxx said:


> Greg Hamilton is NXT's version of Jeremy Borash.


hahahahaha i thought that


----------



## Cleavage

Kabraxal said:


> Man... that segment to write out Itami was gold. How come NXT can do such simple things, even when it's a forced change they didn't plan? Awesome.


because god is running the show:trips9


----------



## Lok

That Albany show was fire! Please come back now nXt!


----------



## manchesterdud

oh shit the boss


----------



## elo

Fuck off Steph.


----------



## killacamt

Steph you are right, it is strange for you to be cheered


----------



## Batz

It's going down for real


----------



## Cleavage

elo said:


> Whose the motherfucker covering his head with a towel like Joe does?


Its the Ninjas coming back to get him.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Did steph basically admit its fake on the NXT preshow


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

How do u guys think Renee looks tonight? :yoshi:squirtle:krillin2:homer3


----------



## elo

Roxinius said:


> How so? Just last week Hideo was saying he doesn't respect Owens imo that was a no brained to writer him out


"Anonymous" attack in a parking lot many many hours before the show and he's instantly ruled out? Not a fan of it when EVERYONE knew he had a legit shoulder injury already, at least show an ambulance coming to cart him away or something, a bit weak for me.


----------



## Roxinius

Greatest moment in pg raw history coming up


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

[email protected] said:


> can somebody dm me a stream? i had to cancel my wwenetwork act for now


check your inbox


----------



## Lok

Fight Owens Fight!


----------



## Cleavage

http://shop.wwe.com/Hideo-Itami-"Go...W09705_color=black&start=5&cgid=superstar-nxt

take even more of my money!!!!


----------



## manchesterdud

Cleavage said:


> http://shop.wwe.com/Hideo-Itami-"Go...W09705_color=black&start=5&cgid=superstar-nxt
> 
> take even more of my money!!!!


Damn what a shirt


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

I don't usually dig the pop-up powerbomb as KO's finish. But that one he delivered to Cena was awesome.


----------



## x78

Get Owens the fuck away from Sami Zayn after this event.


----------



## Roxinius

Dat Rene lisp


----------



## elo

Goddamn this guy with the towel is so perfectly placed and built like Joe, awesome trolling+++


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

It is so refreshing to actually be excited for a big ppv style show. This should be damn good! :mark:


----------



## manchesterdud

here we go!!!


----------



## ABigLegend

Can't wait.

It's time!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

elo said:


> Goddamn this guy with the towel is so perfectly placed and built like Joe, awesome trolling+++


Anyone think Joe is debuting tonight?


----------



## Klorel

Here we go :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

FUCKING SO HYPED!!


----------



## Necramonium

Kabraxal said:


> Man... that segment to write out Itami was gold. How come NXT can do such simple things, even when it's a forced change they didn't plan? Awesome.


Thats because in NXT they always keep it simple, simplicity is the best, thats whats wrong with the main roster, everything is too slick and smoothly produced.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NXT BABY! :mark:


----------



## Lok

Here we go all!!!


----------



## Omega Creed

was hoping to find a stream for this but i guess I'm outta luck. hoping for a great show tho.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Corey Graves- "Kevin Owens is going to leave every ounce of Sami Zayn in that ring and walk out NXT Champion." *throws pen down*

LIKE A BOSS!

Seriously, Graves is quickly becoming an excellent commentator/analyst.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I would like to make Becky too, Should be a great match.


----------



## wkc_23

"I'm on NXT, HUH!?"

Go home flair, you're drunk.


----------



## wildpegasus

manchesterdud said:


> Damn what a shirt


Love the shirt!! That makes for an awesome chant too!


----------



## Supreme Being

Saiyan Prince said:


> was hoping to find a stream for this but i guess I'm outta luck. hoping for a great show tho.


http://www.idntv.net/#


----------



## witchblade000

Motionless in White: Unstoppable. Hell yes!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Anyone think Joe is debuting tonight?


I've got my fingers crossed. It would be amazing to see him tonight.


----------



## Kabraxal

Wow... that entrance was pretty good!


----------



## Cleavage

TYLERS ENTRANCE DEAD!!


----------



## Redzero

Link pls.


----------



## manchesterdud

wtf lol


----------



## wagnike2

This entrance is awesome.


----------



## Klorel

Tyler's entrance :lol


----------



## Necramonium

Haha, Breeze with that model catwalk entrance. XD


----------



## ABigLegend

I think Tyler Breeze will go over huge on the main roster.

The vain, selfie-obsessed character will connect to the audience for sure - and Breeze is great in the ring.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I just can't stop laughing everytime for Breeze's theme. :lmao


----------



## Roxinius

The demon is coming guys


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nothing more gorgeous than this! Awesome entrance! :mark:


----------



## Sarcasm1

wow what an entrance


----------



## Gretchen

This shit is so sick :banderas


----------



## elo

PRINCE MOTHERFUCKIN' PRETTY!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23

Loved the entrance by breeze :lol


----------



## Lok

That entrance :lol


----------



## Cleavage

i'm gonna have to watch that parking lot segment again like 500 times after this show.

:lmao


----------



## Gretchen

https://www.periscope.tv/w/Vz5R0jE2ODI2NzZ8MTI4NDk3OTc1ftK9YaTV4cuW_oxBf5fONWU1aJJ3nOShVLfW_YMlkg==

:lmao


----------



## manchesterdud

heres the deamon


----------



## A PG Attitude

Its amazing to see how far NXT has come.


----------



## Supreme Being

Owens: "That's a shame" *nonchalantly walks off* LOL


----------



## x78

Gionna Daddio sighting :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

I'm in love with Owens lol. LOVE BALORS NEW ENTRANCE!


----------



## elo

These entrances are AMAZING.


----------



## Kabraxal

Jesus...


----------



## ironcladd1

Led Zeppelin backwards. Balor is possessed :shocked:


----------



## Cleavage

is it a Demon Dragon?


----------



## manchesterdud

OMG MARKING THE FUCK OUT!!!!!!


----------



## Lok

Look at Finn!  BOSS!


----------



## Klorel

Finn :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

WINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! These entrances. :mark:


----------



## Omega Creed

Supreme Being said:


> http://www.idntv.net/#


Repped! 

I always love Prince's entrances.


----------



## Supreme Being

Finn >


----------



## Insomnia

Finn! :mark:


----------



## x78




----------



## Roxinius

All I can think is how fucking epic his mania entrance will be


----------



## Cleavage

steamboat would be proud.


----------



## ABigLegend

Finn Balor, that was so ****ing cool.


----------



## Amber B

These entrances.
I can't deal.
I'm dead.


----------



## Gretchen

These entrances are amazing. Flashy extravagant entrances make for one of the reasons wrestling can be so great.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

What will Balor look like when he finally gets his final form?


----------



## Kabraxal

Tyler breeze's face is priceless XD


----------



## Cleavage

the back paint :homer


----------



## Lok

Bro! That back art!


----------



## Klorel

That back paint tho :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel

Tyler needs this win more than Finn. Finn can handle a lost and still be a very credible guy, but Tyler needs to show everyone that he can handle with the "indy experimented" guys, but with Owens being champion, I don't see a heel vs heel. Come on, Tyler!


----------



## Catsaregreat

Breeze's entrance is better


----------



## manchesterdud

DAT back body paint!!!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

I really want Samoa Joe to debut tonight.


----------



## wkc_23

MARKING THE FUCK OUT RIGHT NOW :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That eye on his back! :sodone. He has *IT*!!!!


----------



## Necramonium

Roxinius said:


> All I can think is how fucking epic his mania entrance will be


every PPV entrance could be a classic.


----------



## Roxinius

Look at the detail on the leg paint


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Just imagine that entrance in front of a jam packed stadium at Wrestlemania...


----------



## witchblade000

That eye on Finns back. :Banderas


----------



## ACSplyt

IDONTSHIV said:


> What will Balor look like when he finally gets his final form?


Balor is like Frieza. He will reach his final form when he faces the NXT Champion.


----------



## Zigberg

Breeze is fucking terrible. His entire gimmick and look are beyond pathetic.


----------



## wkc_23

Goddamn, so awesome.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Does Breeze remind anyone else of Warrior with those leg tassles?


----------



## Dalexian

Finn with dat under-the-trunks paint.... you can't do that shit to me.


----------



## jacobrgroman

those entrances were amazing. totally didn't expect this as the opening match.


----------



## Necramonium

Anyone just noticed that the ring is more audible? During normal NXT shows you barely hear it.


----------



## Cleavage

Roxinius said:


> All I can think is how fucking epic his mania entrance will be


over 50 demons on the ramp and Finn comes out on a dragon flying to the ring :sodone


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Sarah Stock during breeze's entrance :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1

Do your job! chant :lol


----------



## Necramonium

Zigberg said:


> Breeze is fucking terrible. His entire gimmick and look are beyond pathetic.


Hah! uggo!


----------



## Cleavage

the paint that looks like cuts on finn's legs makes him look like a rape victim :side:


----------



## Lok

Stomp on his back!


----------



## Dragonballfan

Cleavage said:


> over 50 demons on the ramp and Finn comes out on a dragon flying to the ring :sodone


Don't tease me like that :sodone


----------



## manchesterdud

omg that foot stomp


----------



## Roxinius

Cleavage said:


> over 50 demons on the ramp and Finn comes out on a dragon flying to the ring :sodone


Pretty sure anyone witnessing that live would instantly die due to awesomeness overload


----------



## Leather Rebel

Cleavage said:


> the paint that looks like cuts on finn's legs makes him look like a rape victim :side:


That was pretty dark, my friend. :|

Happy to see that people support both guys.


----------



## PunkShoot

Finn needs to work on his dramatic kick outs.


----------



## manchesterdud

what a match :mark:


----------



## Cleavage

man tyler has gotten so much better in the ring since his debut


----------



## Necramonium

Cleavage said:


> the paint that looks like cuts on finn's legs makes him look like a rape victim :side:


Who says he is the victim. 0


----------



## wagnike2

BREEZE IS TALENTED THOUGH.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Ha. That Breeze tantrum to Balor kicking out of the Beauty Shot!


----------



## Roxinius

Lol you're not counting chants


----------



## Medicaid

How did he even get up there?


----------



## NastyYaffa

That was a pretty good opener.


----------



## Cleavage

that's not even that high, and he's getting a plz don't die chant :lmao


----------



## PunkShoot

4 count lOL


----------



## witchblade000

Holy Shit!


----------



## Lok

Finn flies!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nice stage spot! I would die from that.


----------



## Abisial

4 Taps lol


----------



## manchesterdud

yes!!!!!


----------



## amhlilhaus

Please don't die! Lol

Breeze isn't close to balor, he had to work hard there


----------



## ACSplyt

4 count. :lol


----------



## nightmare515

You're not counting! 

Please don't die!

NXT crowds are seriously half of the reason why this show is as great as it is lol.


----------



## ABigLegend

Balor wins!

Do you reckon that means Owens won't walk out of here NXT Champion? Will they do Owens/Balor again?


----------



## Phaedra

HOLY SHIT!!! so glad i stayed up already, was just going to watch tomorrow. not disappointed.


----------



## Lok

Good opener! Finn!!! >


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Can't help but feel Itami would have won that match.

Good opener.


----------



## Alphy B

That referee needs to go bye bye


----------



## PunkShoot

Honestly, the stage jump needed to be faster, Balor waited to long with the taunt, and Breeze could have sold it better, IMO a stump on his back would be more ideal then what they did 2bh


----------



## Roxinius

Well that single match just shit all over payback


----------



## birthday_massacre

why did the ref count to 4 lol


----------



## Cleavage

Owens/Finn Part II or Sami/Finn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Balor's new gimmick: the four count! Ref you botched it.


----------



## jacobrgroman

totally didn't notice that 4 count. just wanted to make sure I guess


----------



## Necramonium

The Mountain from Game Of Thrones is a NXT fan? :mark:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

I wish NXT was live every week.


----------



## birthday_massacre

IDONTSHIV said:


> What will Balor look like when he finally gets his final form?


 Venom or carnage ha ha ha


----------



## Lok

Finn you beast!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I want to see Big Show vs The Mountain!


----------



## elo

The scratches on Finn's legs is world class body art, seriously quality work.


----------



## A PG Attitude

When NXT is getting celebrities turning up you know they're really onto something.


----------



## x78

Can't remember a ref botching as much in one match.


----------



## wkc_23

Good match, really good opener.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Emma :mark:


----------



## PunkShoot

Dana brook has a really good theme song.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Joey has been living high on the hog. He's fatter than Gertner now!


----------



## Medicaid

Emma looks great tonight!


----------



## wagnike2

Emma and Dana is a weird team.


----------



## manchesterdud

EMMA!!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cleavage

plz tell me Mountain is training and his finisher is gonna be the claw/vice grip


----------



## Lok

Womans tag babay!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Not to sexualize either one, but damn, they are hot. Emma looks great.


----------



## witchblade000

I would fuck Dana Brooke so hard and deep.


----------



## TJQ

Great opener, now it's time for snack and piss break (Y). At least I'll have some Charlotte when I get back.


----------



## wkc_23

PunkShoot said:


> Dana brook has a really good theme song.


Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## manchesterdud

what a fucking pop


----------



## Necramonium

Lol, Bayley got so exited during her entrance she almost fell of the ramp. XD


----------



## PunkShoot

TJQ said:


> Great opener, now it's time for snack and piss break (Y). At least I'll have some Charlotte when I get back.


This is NXT not the WWE, Piss breaks don't happen


----------



## Lok

Bayley! 

Emma looking nice


----------



## Cleavage

just hoping for one cunt kick


----------



## Leon Knuckles

BAYLEY :dance

THERE IS NO STOPPING US NOW :dance


----------



## ironcladd1

Dana got dem lips :agree:


----------



## PunkShoot

owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## jacobrgroman

"evil emma" chant.


----------



## manchesterdud

heel emma :mark:


----------



## Shnellman915

LEZ GO EMMA


----------



## amhlilhaus

Emma is so delicious


----------



## Necramonium

Djesus, Emma nearly short ending Bayley's career there


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

witchblade000 said:


> I would fuck Dana Brooke so hard and deep.


what about THE BOSS????


----------



## TJQ

PunkShoot said:


> This is NXT not the WWE, Piss breaks don't happen


Dana Brook on my screen says otherwise 

But now that I'm back I'll certainly be paying attention for Charlotte and Bayley :mark:


----------



## Shnellman915

honestly I hope they are reinventing Emma so she can actually be used to her fullest abilities on the main roster


----------



## PunkShoot

Charlette STILL hasent got rid of that giant mole on her face?, come on


----------



## killacamt

PunkShoot said:


> Charlette STILL hasent got rid of that giant mole on her face?, come on


aint nothing wrong with it


----------



## PunkShoot

WARDROBE MALFUNCTION!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*"WE WANT DANA!" Yes we do :*


----------



## PunkShoot

I just saw Dana and charlettes nipple, hilarious


----------



## nightmare515

Charlotte's tit fell out lol


----------



## Cleavage

ugh the way i hate the use of the figure four now


----------



## killacamt

PunkShoot said:


> I just saw Dana and charlettes nipple, hilarious


yea right bro


----------



## manchesterdud

fun little match i enjoyed that


----------



## Necramonium

Well that diva tag team match just shat all over the diva tag team match we saw at Payback. XD


----------



## Lok

Charlotte with the win!


----------



## witchblade000

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> what about THE BOSS????


Sasha is not my type.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Dana brook is horrific in the ring.


----------



## nightmare515

Again lol


----------



## Klorel

Wait, there was a wardrobe malfunction? I missed it! Damn it.


----------



## Shnellman915

Wtf I expected so much more out of that match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The match was pretty good, the ending was very good!


----------



## wagnike2

Solid enough theme song.


----------



## Cleavage

Sami can't get privacy in the bath? what if he wanted to take a shit


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The right person ate the pin, but why is Charlotte still winning :floyd1? She isn't needed on this roster anymore, and she's DESPERATELY needed on the main roster.*


----------



## manchesterdud

uhaa :mark:


----------



## [email protected]

somebody screencap that shit lol


----------



## jacobrgroman

average nxt women's tag>>>wwe diva's tag x10

dark emma looked great.


----------



## PunkShoot

Baron "Main event look" Corbin.

Still one of my favorite guys on the roster 2bh. He is getting better in the ring


----------



## Lok

Rhyno!


----------



## thingstoponder

Why is Rhyno squashing NXT guys?


----------



## A PG Attitude

That match really wasn't much better than the divas tag matches we see on main roster. They've all performed much better before minus brooks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

UHAAAA IS OVVVAAAAAHHHH!


----------



## elo

UHAA!


----------



## Sarcasm1

Not a surprise, Dana didn't do much in the match.


----------



## TJQ

THOSE UHAA CHANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cleavage

this better be a 5-10 brawl, no rest holds and just violence.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

K.C & Jessie at ringside!


----------



## wkc_23

Motionless in white... noice.


----------



## Mordecay

PunkShoot said:


> Baron "Main event look" Corbin.
> 
> Still one of my favorite guys on the roster 2bh. He is getting better in the ring


He needs to work in the abs though. Or borrow some of Roman's jackets.


----------



## PunkShoot

Corbin needs like a GIANT wolf tattoo on his back imo


----------



## TJQ

MUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH PRESENCE.

I really don't know what to expect from this match. MAKE ME A BELIEVER, CORBIN, I WANT TO LIKE YOU.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Legit BOSS said:


> *The right person ate the pin, but why is Charlotte still winning :floyd1? She isn't needed on this roster anymore, and she's DESPERATELY needed on the main roster.*


No she's alright where she is I like her with THE BOSS, Becky, Bayley, and the others. I don't want any of these women going to the main roster.


----------



## PunkShoot

Corbin is getting a fantastic reaction right now


----------



## Cleavage

Crowd already turning on Corbin :lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

I love Rhino in NXT. He was a great pickup.


----------



## manchesterdud

hahaha cor bin sucks....in time with new day


----------



## Necramonium

Rhyno with those stiff hits. XD
Its like watching a professional teaching a young student a lesson.


----------



## TJQ

COR-BIN SUCKS.


----------



## witchblade000

:maury Corbin sucks to New Day clap


----------



## Cleavage

Corbin with that spin move to the ref :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1

Corbin is getting chants like he's the John Cena of NXT


----------



## FourWinds

I gotta admit, both are looking pretty good right now.


----------



## ABigLegend

Did Corbin lose a ton of weight or something?

He has a really loose stomach, he might need a shirt once Vince sees him.

Improved a lot in the ring though and obviously has a good look.


----------



## PunkShoot

Corbin is way more over then I thought, good and bad, Huge reaction as a face and heel


----------



## nightmare515

That looked like it hurt forreal lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Does Bull have a match tonight? I don't think he does but I could be wrong...


----------



## Kabraxal

Both guys look good.. and both actually showing how to properly sell a count XD


----------



## PunkShoot

Corbin is not bad, he needs to work on his emphaticness on his punching, easily fixed.


----------



## Necramonium

ABigLegend said:


> Did Corbin lose a ton of weight or something?
> 
> He has a really loose stomach, he might need a shirt once Vince sees him.
> 
> Improved a lot in the ring though and obviously has a good look.


He was allot bigger in the past:










Looking at the stretch mark he used to be a fatty. XD


----------



## wkc_23

Cor...bin sucks


----------



## Cleavage

dat gassed belly-to-belly


----------



## PunkShoot

Good match, best by far in corbins NXT career


----------



## Lok

Corbin got em!


----------



## Cleavage

where is that guy that said Rhyno is here to squash guys? :ti


----------



## manchesterdud

hate corbin but love that finisher


----------



## Donnie

ok he won now can Baron please feud with someone who is going to help him get over


----------



## MEMS

Corbin finally shows something


----------



## TJQ

Well that match was about 15x better than I expected, Corbin is certainly improving.


----------



## elo

Good brawl, some sloppy moments but really fast paced for such heavy men.....very good win for Corbin, Rhyno was selling his ass off for him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This match was better than Balor vs. Breeze. Corbin really needed this to gain respect.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Not surprised. Rhyno still look's great. Corbin had to win..Decent match.


----------



## FourWinds

Cleavage said:


> where is that guy that said Rhyno is here to squash guys? :ti


No idea, but man, Corbin looked like a million bucks against him. Well done to both of em.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Hope Rhyno fucks off now.


----------



## TheDazzler

Legit BOSS said:


> *The right person ate the pin, but why is Charlotte still winning :floyd1? She isn't needed on this roster anymore, and she's DESPERATELY needed on the main roster.*


And why she is the right person to ate the pin?


----------



## killacamt

lol @ them all having to share the same lockers look at the names on there


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Owens stomping on the belt was worse than burning the flag!


----------



## TJQ

Owens is so damn good :maury


----------



## Cleavage

ENZO :mark:


----------



## manchesterdud

riley breaking dat keyfabe lol


----------



## Donnie

DAT KEVIN OWENS PROMO :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Lok

Here we go! S-A-W-F-T!


----------



## Cleavage

Enzo might have my favorite theme in wrestling right now


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

TheDazzler said:


> And why she is the right person to ate the pin?


*
Because Emma is and has always been a jobber. Dana is being built as a top heel. *


----------



## Medicaid

Was the woman's match or Rhyno match worth watching. I got distracted by a phone call and now im thinking of just quitting on the event and cooking ...

Don't like having my entertainment broken up ... 

Bout to stop watching and hope there's a replay right afterwards.


----------



## Donnie

ENZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Delbusto

My man Enzo is the only person alive who could pull off the shit he's always wearing.


----------



## Mordecay

IDONTSHIV said:


> Owens stomping on the belt was worse than burning the flag!


Well, he's french-canadian isn't he? Probably they will explode that angle at some point


----------



## wagnike2

Carmella, holla.


----------



## ironcladd1

Graves :lmao


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Carmella really reminds me of Adriana from The Sopranos.

I do wonder if she's gonna turn on Cass and Enzo tonight...


----------



## PunkShoot

Carmella is looking insanely hot right now


----------



## Cleavage

and he's wearing the jordan lab 4's :done


----------



## nightmare515

I don't even a damn if Enzo isn't the best wrestler I fuckin love that guy


----------



## manchesterdud

S...A..W...F....T


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Carmella looks way better than she normally does in those trashy trailer park jean shorts.*


----------



## PunkShoot

Ok thanks NXT for giving me a seizure on the worst entrance I have ever seen


----------



## Leather Rebel

This is the match I most want to see. Big fan of these four guys!


----------



## killacamt

Cleavage said:


> and he's wearing the jordan lab 4's :done


i knew thats what he was rockin


----------



## manchesterdud

holy shit this is trippy


----------



## TJQ

nightmare515 said:


> I don't even a damn if Enzo isn't the best wrestler I fuckin love that guy


His charisma is like a 30/10, he's one of VERY few exceptions in my mind that can get away with being shit tier in the ring. I certainly hope he improves drastically, but for right now I don't give a shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

My epilepsy just kicked in. Thank you Blake and Murphy!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

What is Blake and Murphy's gimmick? Hitting on women?


----------



## Necramonium

Wtf is with the pigtails on blake or murphy. XD


----------



## ironcladd1

pigtails :booklel


----------



## Delbusto

How does Enzo not have the weirdest hair out of everyone out there.


----------



## ACSplyt

HOW YOU DOIN!


----------



## PunkShoot

blake and murphy need a gimmick bad, they look, act, and talk generic.


----------



## wkc_23

Big Cass looks like edge.


----------



## Lok

How you doin'!?


----------



## PunkShoot

Damn, that was a nice cross body


----------



## Necramonium

IDONTSHIV said:


> My epilepsy just kicked in. Thank you Blake and Murphy!


----------



## A PG Attitude

Vince is gonna love big Cass. Next Kevin Nash in the making.


----------



## manchesterdud

Lok said:


> How you doin'!?


im ok thanks for asking


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Wow, Big Cass is FINALLY working his height and carrying himself like a monster. I love this.*


----------



## TJQ

They say Chris Hero has 100s of ways to get you into a cravate, they also say Enzo has 100s of ways to do a crossbody.


----------



## ironcladd1

I'm loving this commentary :lol


----------



## Kabraxal

Graves channeling Heenan and Ventura with some of these digs XD


----------



## Necramonium

Carmella looking hot as hell, you can't teach that!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

CARMELLA JESUS CHRIST :trips5


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

F the main roster. NXT FOREVER.


----------



## PunkShoot

Blake kinda has a little bit of billy gun going on.


----------



## Cleavage

these sweet boys with that weak isolation


----------



## nightmare515

TJQ said:


> His charisma is like a 30/10, he's one of VERY few exceptions in my mind that can get away with being shit tier in the ring. I certainly hope he improves drastically, but for right now I don't give a shit.


In all reality he really isn't even THAT bad. He's just bad by NXT standards because the majority of the roster is awesome. He's about as good as much of the main roster.


----------



## PunkShoot

HOLY SHIT THAT DDT LOL


----------



## Lok

Nice double team!


----------



## Leather Rebel

Am I the only one that believe that Carmella will not betray Enzo & Cass?


----------



## TJQ

That lungblower-bomb should be a finisher, that shits dope.


----------



## Delbusto

I think this has been one of Enzo's best showings so far.


----------



## jacobrgroman

anyone still think a carmella heel turn might happen? maybe something with bliss perhaps...?

great ddt by 'zo.


----------



## PunkShoot

Big cass looks and is acting like a superstar tonight


----------



## Necramonium

Did they send Enzo to the Hart Dungeon in the weekend or something? He is pulling off some great stuff.


----------



## Cleavage

Cass finally working like a 7 foot tall man


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Are you guys ready for THE BOSS? She wants some!:yoshi:doh:krillin2:homer3:krillin


----------



## PoisonMouse

Blake and Murphy's entrance


----------



## Cleavage

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## PunkShoot

alexa bliss as a heel?, okay That i don't get. Kids love her, she is like a little princess.

Not a fan of that writers.


----------



## Lok

Booooooooooooo!


----------



## manchesterdud

bliss heel turn :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

bad sparkles BAD! :bliss


----------



## wagnike2

Would not of predicted Bliss inteference.


----------



## elo

Alixa Bliss you fiend!


----------



## Donnie

DAMN IT BLISS IS SAWFT


----------



## Cleavage

I'm closing all bliss threads in the WOW section for 24 hours now


----------



## TJQ

HOW ARE YOU GOING TO TURN THE FACIEST FACE IN ALL OF FACEVILLE HEEL?

WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Kabraxal

Great tag match... and see how Bliss does with a bit of attitude. Though I still think she's a natural babyface.


----------



## safc-scotty

That was Enzo and Cass' best performances in ring so far, was really impressed with both of them tonight.


----------



## Phaedra

So Bliss is a heel now ... really good match, and looks like Enzo has been allowed to break out of the vulnerable tag team partner role for the night. nice.


----------



## ironcladd1

Looks like Alexa was down for the Eiffel Tower, unlike Carmella :cool2


----------



## Leather Rebel

Told you that Carmella will not betray Enzo & Cass! Hope this give Bliss and Blake & Murpyhy a more defined gimmick.


----------



## Klorel

Eva Marie there to learn some things


----------



## Necramonium

Bliss:
:soft


----------



## Cleavage

not even Eva can make me feel better


----------



## Lok

All red err thang. :lol


----------



## ThunderJet88

FUCK THIS SHIT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 20s21 seconds ago
Eva Marie managed to not botch standing and waving. She's really improving. #NXTTakeOver


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Wow, they actually swerved the fuck out of us and turned Alexa heel. 
@Raylan Givens @Tommy-V








*


----------



## Phaedra

Eva Marie ... what a hot lady, if she could learn to wrestle the sky would be the fucking limit (and she is). Would be good if they put her into a programme in NXT to build her name up.


----------



## Kabraxal

Am I the only one not heartbroken with Blake and Cass retaining and Bliss joining them?


----------



## witchblade000

Did anybody see that guy facepalm when they showed Eva? Lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

It's time for THE BOSS. Bow down to her!!!!!!


----------



## PunkShoot

Kabraxal said:


> Great tag match... and see how Bliss does with a bit of attitude. Though I still think she's a natural babyface.


She looked really slutty in the celebration tho, Love that. Maybe she can be both, good talent if possible


----------



## x78

Enzo was the in-ring MVP there.


----------



## Moto

Sasha FTW!


----------



## Atarwii

Was JoJo supposed to say "divas"?


----------



## jacobrgroman

boss/lynch.

this is what I've been waiting for.


----------



## Necramonium

Phaedra said:


> Eva Marie ... what a hot lady, if she could learn to wrestle the sky would be the fucking limit (and she is). Would be good if they put her into a programme in NXT to build her name up.


They tried once, had a match against Bayley and it became one of the worst matches in NXT history.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

A WILD EVA MARIE APPEARS


----------



## elo

AJ LYNCH!


----------



## wkc_23

Bliss as a heel should be interesting. It wasn't like she was getting many cheers as a face anyways.


----------



## Insomnia

Becky! :mark:


----------



## Lok

Whoooooooooooaaaooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaoooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## PunkShoot

She is looking mighty good, like a sexy mechanic


----------



## Cleavage

lookin' like Sheamus with every passing day


----------



## dukenukem3do

Why can't the divas in the main show gets this much attention as the NXT divas 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leather Rebel

Becky looks so good tonight (and every night really). <3


----------



## Leon Knuckles

BECKY IS A ROCKSTAR :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

Becky's been given her superstar makeover, love it, love everything about it. Apart from maybe the steampunk thing.


----------



## manchesterdud

Dat cage lowering theme :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Edge dyed his hair and got a sex change :mj?*


----------



## Klorel

Sasha :homer


----------



## witchblade000

Its Lita's little sister.


----------



## Lok

Moe' fkn' Boosssssss!


----------



## killacamt

damn damn I love me some Sasha Banks


----------



## Roxinius

dukenukem3do said:


> Why can't the divas in the main show gets this much attention as the NXT divas
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Because outside of Paige they're all terrible


----------



## TJQ

BECKY JESUS CHRIST :trips8kadaotatosmiley


----------



## Kabraxal

Let's go Becky!


----------



## Gretchen

Becky Lynch? Or Veda Scott?


----------



## Phaedra

Necramonium said:


> They tried once, had a match against Bayley and it became one of the worst matches in NXT history.


don't remind me lmfao, but they can try again now she's actually being trained lol.


----------



## Necramonium

Champion not getting a special entrance, sounds like she is gonna lose that belt!


----------



## Pacmanboi

Sasha fucking Banks :homer


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

no more posting till over, just watching now.


----------



## Kabraxal

Are they slowly phasing out divas in NXT? Before tonight I could have sworn it was the NXT Divas championship... not complaining if this is true. Fuck the diva label!


----------



## Necramonium

Phaedra said:


> don't remind me lmfao, but they can try again now she's actually being trained lol.


You can't teach talent... >


----------



## elo

"Ever seen the Fifth Element, Rich?"

Graves on fire.


----------



## PunkShoot

Phaedra said:


> Becky's been given her superstar makeover, love it, love everything about it. Apart from maybe the steampunk thing.


The steampunk thing is the best part of her.

This would be a good look for her imo.

But with orange hair


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I NEVER NOTICED SASHA'S MUSIC IS DOPE AF. :trips9


----------



## Phaedra

Necramonium said:


> Champion not getting a special entrance, sounds like she is gonna lose that belt!


I think she is, she's desperately required elsewhere lol.


----------



## Delbusto

Leeloo Dallas Multipass.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*+*







=







*?*


----------



## Cleavage

these bitches ain't playing around


----------



## TJQ

Becky is slaying me with this look right now, i can't even concentrate :homer


----------



## PunkShoot

God damn, these girls are fantastic.

The pace both of them are going at are excellent.


----------



## Lok

Damn! Face plant!


----------



## Cleavage

that apron spot was amesome


----------



## manchesterdud

OMG shes dead


----------



## PunkShoot

Actually the best way to describe Becky's look right now is basically a Steam punk Anime mechanic lol


----------



## x78

Kabraxal said:


> Are they slowly phasing out divas in NXT? Before tonight I could have sworn it was the NXT Divas championship... not complaining if this is true. Fuck the diva label!


No, it has been the Women's Championship since it was inaugurated in 2013.


----------



## thingstoponder

Sasha is my waifu.


----------



## Spaz350

Gonna out myself as a nerd here, but Becky with that Magic: The Gathering "Chandra Nalaar" look:

http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2...ignite_your_spark_by_cryptcrawler-d5z5lwc.jpg


----------



## Delbusto

Kabraxal said:


> Are they slowly phasing out divas in NXT? Before tonight I could have sworn it was the NXT Divas championship... not complaining if this is true. Fuck the diva label!


It's always been the Women's championship in NXT.


----------



## PunkShoot

Spaz350 said:


> Gonna out myself as a nerd here, but Becky with that Magic: The Gathering "Chandra Nalaar" look:
> 
> http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2...ignite_your_spark_by_cryptcrawler-d5z5lwc.jpg


That is EXACTLY what she looks like. Perfect.

Also looks a bit like that sexy girl from the Witcher with red hair


----------



## Cleavage

Sasha working the arm Nigel style :mark:


----------



## elo

Holy fuck the Boss is vicious!!!!!!


----------



## Phaedra

holy shit. i have no words for how vicious sasha is lmfao.


----------



## Cleavage

Sasha is clearly the best wrestler in the company


----------



## Leon Knuckles

SASHA GONNA KILL YOU :lmao


----------



## PunkShoot

This match is the best of the night


----------



## Spaz350

PunkShoot said:


> That is EXACTLY what she looks like. Perfect.
> 
> Also looks a bit like that sexy girl from the Witcher with red hair


Christ, I'm glad someone else caught it lol...

Also, DAMN this match!


----------



## Kabraxal

Delbusto1 said:


> It's always been the Women's championship in NXT.


Must be the interviews the past few months that got me confused... Course, I might have realised before and tonight is just my off night <_< It has been a terrible day so...


----------



## manchesterdud

fuck the divas


----------



## Cleavage

sell the fuckin' arm jesus!


----------



## PunkShoot

This match could Main event raw imo


----------



## PunkShoot

DAT COUNTER! WOW!


----------



## Delbusto

Yo this match is crazy.


----------



## thingstoponder

PunkShoot said:


> This match could Main event raw imo


Well considering every Raw main event is a 10 minute tag match with a screwy ending...


----------



## Lok

Dude this is insane!


----------



## PunkShoot

Becky is smart, she couldent do the powerslam, so she improvised FAST on the spot.

Both these girls are superstars


----------



## manchesterdud

omg this is epic !!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

This match is over 15 minutes ago on the main roster lol These chicks better enjoy this now


----------



## Cleavage

this fuckin' match


----------



## TJQ

THIS FUCKING MATCH :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Spaz350

This match, this ONE MATCH, is better than the entirety of Payback


----------



## thingstoponder

That was a really bad botch. Couldn't catch her and then couldn't lift her up high. Ugh.


----------



## killacamt

Sasha fucking Banks!!!!


----------



## Shaddw

What a match!!!


----------



## PunkShoot

WOW what a match 4.25 stars


----------



## Insomnia

Good match! :clap


----------



## Lok

Wow dude! Great job Sasha and Becky!


----------



## Pacmanboi

That was the greatest Divas match I have ever seen.


----------



## thingstoponder

Spaz350 said:


> This match, this ONE MATCH, is better than the entirety of Payback


Holy hyperbole.


----------



## wagnike2

That was fantastic.


----------



## Donnie

HOLY FUCKING SHIT DAT MATCH JESUS CHIRST THAT WAS AMAZING


----------



## Kabraxal

Good match... still think Becky should have won that.


----------



## manchesterdud

brie naomi nikki natty tamina rosa cameron 

FUCK YOU.....THIS IS NXT


----------



## Dalexian

That should have been the main event.


----------



## Phaedra

Screw the male NXT wrestlers, Sasha Banks should answer John Cena's open challenge lmao.


----------



## PunkShoot

thingstoponder said:


> That was a really bad botch. Couldn't catch her and then couldn't lift her up high. Ugh.


On the replay, that was not a botch at all


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Phaedra said:


> I think she is, she's desperately required elsewhere lol.




















*Don't you ever forget it







*


----------



## Necramonium

I wanted Becky to win. :crying:

:Cry


----------



## elo

thingstoponder said:


> That was a really bad botch. Couldn't catch her and then couldn't lift her up high. Ugh.


Commentators saved the spot well by stating her arm was fucked.

Incredible match.


----------



## Cleavage

dare i say best divas match in wwe history?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Becky is a damn beast!!!


----------



## TJQ

Jesus fucking christ, these two are the future.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy

This fucking ref


----------



## Spaz350

thingstoponder said:


> Holy hyperbole.


You disagree?


----------



## jacobrgroman

amazing. no words.


----------



## Cleavage

only thing that harms it is the lack of arm selling by Lynch at times


----------



## Kabraxal

Necramonium said:


> I wanted Becky to win. :crying:
> 
> :Cry


Hey hey... at least it isn't the likes of a Naomi, Cameron or Bella winning over her. Sasha is talented. BUt damn, really wanted Becky to get that. They really seem to like the more "heelish" kind of champion for the women though.


----------



## dukenukem3do

This match>>>>>any divas match this year 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hibachi

Cleavage said:


> dare i say best divas match in wwe history?


It would be hard to argue otherwise.


----------



## PunkShoot

Cleavage said:


> dare i say best divas match in wwe history?


Top 3 imo

Trish vs Lita was the best


----------



## Supreme Being

Cleavage said:


> dare i say best divas match in wwe history?


It might just be


----------



## Necramonium

Phaedra said:


> Screw the male NXT wrestlers, Sasha Banks should answer John Cena's open challenge lmao.


She might:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/600481214496116736
:wink2:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Yeaaaah. Main event time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Cleavage said:


> dare i say best divas match in wwe history?


*
No. Sasha vs. Charlotte and the Fatal 4 Way was better, but this is definitely the best match on the show so far, as expected.*


----------



## Delbusto

thingstoponder said:


> That was a really bad botch. Couldn't catch her and then couldn't lift her up high. Ugh.


It may not have been smooth but it fell perfectly into the story the match was playing out, both of their arms were fucked up and Becky did a tremendous job showing pain in her arm afterwards. It was botched yeah, but it seemed totally believable she would not have been able to catch someone flying through the ropes with the shape her arm was in, nor lift them up above her head.


----------



## ironcladd1

Good match. Pace was off a couple times


----------



## thingstoponder

PunkShoot said:


> On the replay, that was not a botch at all


So she was supposed to get splashed on and then no sell it and get back up? It was a sloppy sequence.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Joe debuting next...


----------



## Amber B

That match was.Wow.


----------



## Lok

Once again great job Becky and Sasha!

Main Event time!!!


----------



## Mr. I

witchblade000 said:


> Its Lita's little sister.


Yeah I remember when Lita wore a steampunk outfit.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan

First NXT divas match I've ever seen... Wow. Both were very impressive.


----------



## Kronke

.


----------



## wkc_23

Best NXT divas match ever.


----------



## Cleavage

Sami wearing a Rick Knoxs t-shirt :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Very good match. I was excitd to watch it. :clap Becky looked really good in defeat. :mark: Sasha was the Boss! :mark:


----------



## x78

Cleavage said:


> dare i say best divas match in wwe history?


Really? It was like the third or fourth best NXT women's title match. Still far better than anything on the main roster if that's what you meant.


----------



## DemBoy

Cleavage said:


> dare i say best divas match in wwe history?


I would dare to say the same thing.


----------



## thingstoponder

Spaz350 said:


> You disagree?


Payback was a nice show. I think it's silly to say one match beats a whole show.

Unless you meant that this match was better than any single match on Payback, then I think you have a point.


----------



## nightmare515

Matches like these are the reasons why I seriously hope NXT doesn't branch off into its own main roster type brand. When you are in developmental trying to make it then you bust your ass. These women just seriously busted their asses on this match and it was better than anything the women on the main roster have ever even come close to performing. 

I feel that if NXT becomes a "main" show along with Raw and Smackdown with better pay then the fire in these stars hearts may fade and it will simply become another lame ass product like Raw crippled by creative who doesn't give a fuck because they have no reason to since there is no competition.


----------



## Braylyt

Holy fuck this match was amazing


----------



## [email protected]

wow. that respect from the crowd is beautiful. please dont change nxt


----------



## safc-scotty

I've got to say I doubted Becky Lynch for quite a long time, when a lot of people on here were saying she was a fantastic wrestler and I just couldn't see it (I think it was mainly the awful gimmicks to be honest), but I'm happy to say she's proved me massively wrong. Since the fatal 4 way she's been brilliant and I'm glad that she finally seems to have found her niche and it's allowing her to shine in the ring. 

Big Becky fan now (as well as Sasha of course)!


----------



## Amber B

Damn.


----------



## Kabraxal

thingstoponder said:


> Payback was a nice show. I think it's silly to say one match beats a whole show.
> 
> Unless you meant that this match was better than any single match on Payback, then I think you have a point.


I think very few people will rewatch or really remember this Payback... but that match alone we just saw will probably get a lot of replays and be talked about like every women's match almost in NXT. I mean, we still talk about Emma/Paige in wondering why those two don't get main roster time more than we discuss almost all the PPVs from last year.


----------



## thingstoponder

STOP SWINGING YOUR ARMS


----------



## Lok

Let's Gooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Cleavage

at least he didn't further injury his arm lifting them up this time


----------



## islesfan13

Becky Lynch is the best womens wrestler in NXT. Hell she maybe the best womens wrestler in the world.


----------



## Necramonium

Ffs, how long do we have to hear that pac/mayweather being mentioned.


----------



## Gretchen

This match. :ass My body is ready.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

I expected nothing less from Becky. She's awesome.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

You guys ready for Joe?


----------



## Cleavage

Owens :lmao


----------



## Klorel

That cena shirt :lmao


----------



## PunkShoot

THAT SHIRT LOL


----------



## manchesterdud

LOL :mark:


----------



## elo

THE CHAMP IS HERE SHIRT!!!!!

I AM DEADDDDDD!!!!


----------



## Phaedra

OWENS I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Necramonium

Rofl, Owens stole a Cena shirt. XD


----------



## nightmare515

lmao trolling the fuck out of Cena!


----------



## Lok

Owens you fool with that shirt :lmao


Big fight time!


----------



## Insomnia

Dat shirt! :ti


----------



## Delbusto

Owens is a savage with that Cena shirt.


----------



## FourWinds

Lol damn Owens...


----------



## Roxinius

Owens is da GOAT


----------



## Gretchen

The Cena shirt :lmao


----------



## Supreme Being

LOL


Owens >>>


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I dare someone to ask me again why Kevin Owens is the best heel in the company.*


----------



## killacamt

Kevin Owens throwin shade wearing that Cena shirt


----------



## PunkShoot

I just noticed, the NXT championship looks absolutely amazing


----------



## MEMS

Lol nice shirt KO


----------



## Chr1st0

That Becky Sasha match :done :done :done

Owens you magnificant bastard :mark:


----------



## TJQ

KEVIN MOTHERFUCKING OWENS :cena6


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Owens shirt! :bryanlol


----------



## wagnike2

Let Kevin Owens beat John Cena.He is awesome.


----------



## [email protected]

Man, for some reason those 2 feuding remind me of eddie and rey


----------



## Leather Rebel

This will shorter than the womens match. :O


----------



## Necramonium

Anyone else think that Owens will do a 5 knuckle shuffle just to piss off Cena more? XD


----------



## nightmare515

John Cena Sucks!!!! 

lmao I fuckin love NXT crowds


----------



## thingstoponder

Legit BOSS said:


> *I dare someone to ask me again why Kevin Owens is the best heel in the company.*


But Seth Rollins exists.

Owens doesn't even get heat.


----------



## Phaedra

You just know Owens walked into that control room and they all pissed themselves laughing. Best Cena trolling ... EVER, better than the cap flick of destiny lol.


----------



## Frico

OWENS IN A "CHAMP IS HERE" T-SHIRT. :sodone

May be my favorite heel move since Rollins' "Damn John you gotta know me better than that I'm gonna kill him anyway." :rollins


----------



## PunkShoot

uhhh countout LOL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

thingstoponder said:


> But Seth Rollins exists.
> 
> Owens doesn't even get heat.


*:eyeroll. Don't worry guys, I'm not even gonna touch it. Lets enjoy this main event.*


----------



## Amber B

:done:done:done
That shirt.


----------



## Necramonium

Damn, Owens taking some serious bumps on the outside.


----------



## Cleavage

Sami fighting like he's got nothing to lose :mark:


----------



## Lok

Blue Thunder BOMB!


----------



## thingstoponder

Legit BOSS said:


> *:eyeroll. Don't worry guys, I'm not even gonna touch it. Lets enjoy this main event.*


It's not that big of deal. 

They're different characters. Monster heel and chickenshit. One isn't inherently better or more of a heel.


----------



## Mordecay

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601201243558703104


----------



## Phaedra

I hope Owens gets disqualified at elimination chamber so he can continue to troll Cena till he takes the title.


----------



## manchesterdud

NXT I WANT YOUR BABYS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The crowd loves Owens.


----------



## Kabraxal

Thought that was a botch... but that was a sweet counter to back breaker... damn.


----------



## Cleavage

that no sell :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1

Zayn is done


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

lol and there was me thinking that Banks/Lynch might be the MOTN...


----------



## PunkShoot

Huge intensity going on right now


----------



## nightmare515

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601201243558703104


Triple H: "Damn I am so much better than Dad at this rassilin business shit"


----------



## Gretchen

Best move in WWE right now.


----------



## Cleavage

Sami getting murdered again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That powerbomb looked brutal. Holy shit, indeed.


----------



## PunkShoot

So this is gonna be another non match?


----------



## Necramonium

Dont tell me his injury is back again ffs.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

LET THEM FIGHT! :mark:


----------



## Alphy B

cena will save the day


----------



## Kabraxal

This finish again? Come on...


----------



## TJC93

Cena incoming isn't he?


----------



## PunkShoot

Cena saving zayn would be perfect


----------



## manchesterdud

OMG


----------



## Cleavage

FUCKIN' HEADBUTTS


----------



## safc-scotty

nightmare515 said:


> Triple H: "Damn I am so much better than Dad at this rassilin business shit"


:vince5 'But Hunter, I'm not in the rasslin business, I'm in the Sports Entertainment business'!


----------



## Leather Rebel

This is a little overbooked.


----------



## Gretchen

Pls apron bomb the refs the refs Owens.


----------



## PrinceofPush

Don't let Cena come out. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD.


----------



## jacobrgroman

I expect cena, but I want joe.


----------



## birthday_massacre

this makes zero sense logic wise

if Zayn can't go call the match and make Owens the winner. He is doing nothing wrong by attacking Zayn.

Its not for to Owens to give Zayn a huge breather when he is beat.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

OMG IT'S JOE!


----------



## PunkShoot

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Delbusto

Oh shit


----------



## Lok

Yo Regal! Your asking for it! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

JOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roxinius

JOE!!!!!!!!


----------



## thingstoponder

What is this clusterfuck.


----------



## Cleavage

JOEY SAMOEY!!


----------



## killacamt

I fucking knew it!!!


----------



## manchesterdud

djdjcjdi ddjidnrbddrjrdkfrkfkffhdfnffkfffffff


----------



## ironcladd1

CM Pepsi said:


> Best move in WWE right now.


I like the Popup Bomb too, but I think it has high potential to be botched since the receiver has to be able to jump high enough.


----------



## ACSplyt

SAMOA JOE!!!


----------



## nightmare515

SAMOA FUCKING JOE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaddw

HOLY SHIT!!!!


----------



## TJC93

OH SHEEEEEET


----------



## Insomnia

Holyshit! :mark:


----------



## PrinceofPush

PunkShoot said:


> Cena saving zayn would be perfect


God NO.


----------



## FourWinds

Samoa Fuckin' Joe!


----------



## Alphy B

Samoa Joe :dance


----------



## witchblade000

Holy Fuck!


----------



## Lok

This mother f*cker showed up!!!!


----------



## Delbusto

JOE ABOUT TO KILL HIS ASS


----------



## Leather Rebel

IT'S JOEY SAMOAY!

You have to love that his theme start just like the one of TNA. :lmao


----------



## Gretchen

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Jhunt

"Joe is gonna kill you"

So awesome.


----------



## Pacmanboi

JOEEEEE :mark:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Joe's gonna go heel on Zayn?


----------



## Cleavage

HE EVEN GOT TO KEEP HIS NAME :sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone


----------



## TJQ

SAMOA MOTHERFUCKING JOE ;OALISDJF;LIKASJDFL;KHASKLJDFHAKLUSJ;DHFLAKSJDF :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@THANOS *you win :bow*


----------



## manchesterdud

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## hou713

This is legendary :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal

Wish they didn't make Sami look so weak though... two non finishes for his matches now.


----------



## FourWinds

I think I peed a little


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!

NXT with DAT Indy Talent all over the place!


----------



## Roxinius

Did joe lose 50lbs since his last match in tna?


----------



## PrinceofPush

SAMOA JOE?!


----------



## RatedR10

Oh my fucking god Joe :mark:


----------



## X-Train

Holy shit!!

Not only an appearence but he kept his name


----------



## Leon Knuckles

THANK YOU JOE :mark:


----------



## Dalexian

I can confirm that the Women should have closed the show... The main event is starting to get RAW/PPV levels of overbook


----------



## elo

I AM DEAD!


----------



## Phaedra

Well Holy Fuck!!!


----------



## Catsaregreat

Now Joes gotta powerslam Sammie!


----------



## Cleavage

God telling Owen's to go back out we got 2 minutes left :lmao


----------



## TJQ

I'm glad they're actually calling him Samoe Joe and he didn't get brought in as:

JOEY SAMOEY
JOEMAN REIGNS
JOHNNY JOESO
DWAYNE JOESON
SAMOA TIM


----------



## wagnike2

Glad to see Joe in the WWE.


----------



## Donnie

DIS SHOW NO WORDS NO FUCKING WORDS


----------



## Zigberg

TJQ said:


> I'm glad they're actually calling him Samoe Joe and he didn't get brought in as:
> 
> JOEY SAMOEY
> JOEMAN REIGNS
> JOHNNY JOESO
> DWAYNE JOESON
> SAMOA TIM


"Joeman Reigns", hahaha.


----------



## thingstoponder

TJQ said:


> I'm glad they're actually calling him Samoe Joe and he didn't get brought in as:
> 
> JOEY SAMOEY
> JOEMAN REIGNS
> JOHNNY JOESO
> DWAYNE JOESON
> SAMOA TIM


I was waiting for Joe Uso.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I've been waiting 13 years to see Joe come to WWE, in some form, and he has his name!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Amber B

JOEY SAMOEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Fuck me. That was awesome.

Samoa Joe is in WWE! Kevin Owens is the hottest property in WWE right now, he's got unfinished business with Zayn, has a US title shot with John-fucking-Cena in two weeks and now has beef with Samoa Joe.

Not to mention Seth Rollins is still WHC on the main roster. It's a good time to be a wrasslin' fan.


----------



## MEMS

Triple H really knows how to tickle the ass of the fans.


----------



## Empress

Holy shit!! NXTTakeover was next level awesome! :mark

Only Owens and Sami could follow up that incredible match between Becky and Sasha! I was expecting John Cena to come out for the save but Samoa Joe was even better. 

Great job to all involved.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*No one gets up from the Apron Powerbomb. Excellent ending. They didn't overload everyone with too much awesomeness, Zayn was written off TV without eating a pin, and Owens begins his next storyline. @THANOS You were right about Joe's debut and this is clearly best for business.*


----------



## Bushmaster

Samoa Joe's debut could have been better. But Owens played the cowardly heel :rollins


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

I CALLED THIS SHIT ALL NIGHT. Multiple posts in this thread about Joe debuting. I CALLED IT!!!!


----------



## Amber B

The amount of "No Fucks Given by Joe" gifs are going to be glorious.


----------



## DemBoy

TJQ said:


> I'm glad they're actually calling him Samoe Joe and he didn't get brought in as:
> 
> JOEY SAMOEY
> JOEMAN REIGNS
> JOHNNY JOESO
> DWAYNE JOESON
> SAMOA TIM


Maybe the reason behind that is because he signed a small contract and he won't become a major player outside NXT.


----------



## S23

Joe looks fatter and uglier on WWE HD...

I like it!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

I cannot believe SAMOA JOE is in WWE.... Good god is this some sort of alternate reality we are living in now.


----------



## lhama

That was epic.


----------



## Lok

Crazy night....That womans title match was awesome!


----------



## Medicaid

Missed everything after Corbin/Rhyno!

I knew Joe would debut tonight! Missed the whole fucking event, and the one surprised spoiled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I want a fukkin refund. And I'm cancelling after Elimination chamber!!! GRR!!!! My inrternet is working perfectly except for WWE.com. The fukk?


QUESTION

*are these bad my speed readings?*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Match was meh but cool debut


----------



## Amber B

"What a Father" chant :lmao
These motherfuckers here :lmao


----------



## PoisonMouse

JOEY USO, THE CHUBBY USO BROTHER


----------



## SAMCRO

I don't know what shocked me more Samoa Joe debuting or seeing The Mountain sitting in the crowd lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I loved the show. Not a bad match in sight. Great entrances, great woman's match and fucking *JOE!!!* :bow. Will be re-watching this tonight, there is no doubt! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

OMG how cool was that!! I haven't been paying attention to who was signed to NXT lately, so I was actually totally surprised about Samoa Joe debuting! Totally unexpected for me, and such a cool moment! :mark: I loved seeing Kevin Owens get a bit freaked out, nice to see somebody rattle him finally  That WHAT A FATHER chant cracked me up :lol

Finn Balor is #1 contender :mark: His entrance is still one of the best things in WWE hands down, can't wait to see that on the big stage at a PPV sometime in the future.

Also Sasha vs Becky was AMAZING! Both those ladies are extremely talented. Becky has improved SO much in recent weeks!

LMAO Alexa Bliss turning heel :lol I thought it might happen cos of them teasing it on NXT last week. Carmella has won me over, I thought she didn't fit with Enzo & Cass, but I like her now!


----------



## x78

Fuck Joe for interrupting that beatdown, I was finally going to get a payoff after two years of being bored by Zayn. Hopefully that was him being written off NXT TV. Sold on Owens after that BTW, he looked like a boss.


----------



## fiddlecastro

Medicaid said:


> Missed everything after Corbin/Rhyno!
> 
> I knew Joe would debut tonight! Missed the whole fucking event, and the one surprised spoiled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I want a fukkin refund. And I'm cancelling after Elimination chamber!!! GRR!!!! My inrternet is working perfectly except for WWE.com. The fukk?
> 
> 
> QUESTION
> 
> *are these bad my speed readings?*


Yeah, it's a grade D for a reason . your speeds are pretty bad for the NYC area. I'm 40/40 with FiOS in NY. Bother Optimum for a new modem if you have an older one, they'll give you one for free.

Anyway.. about the event... It was pretty damn good, and the ladies had the best match of the night, as expected. Great show.


----------



## wkc_23

HOW MANY TIMES AM I GONNA MARK THIS WEEK?!?!?!? OH MY FUCKING GOD, WHAT A WEEK OF WRESTLING IT'S BEEN :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR

Wow they actually let Samoa Joe keep his name. I'm surprised. 

Great show!


----------



## Knocks

Man, I'm so fucking happy right now.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

First time watching NXT, gotta say it's pretty good overall. Women's match was good and main event was awesome. Crazy to see JOE finally in wwe, nice debut.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Joe better show up for the tapings tomorrow.


----------



## Bushmaster

Just amazing that the day we find out TNA is possibly dead is the same day Joe finally debuts in the WWE.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

This. 



Amber B said:


> The amount of "No Fucks Given by Joe" gifs are going to be glorious.


----------



## hou713

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Fuck me. That was awesome.
> 
> Samoa Joe is in WWE! Kevin Owens is the hottest property in WWE right now, he's got unfinished business with Zayn, has a US title shot with John-fucking-Cena in two weeks and now has beef with Samoe Joe.
> 
> Not to mention Seth Rollins is still WHC on the main roster. It's a good time to be a wrasslin' fan.


It is. Which is why it's strange to see so many people with such little faith in WWE. We're getting_ a lot _of things that people literally thought would never happen, all in WWE.


----------



## Blade Runner

Well that sucks, even the rematch ended quick with an abrupt ending, but with Sami's injury I can understand it. Glad to see Joe in WWE, it's a few years too late but he was mega over with this crowd at least. I hope NXT serves him better than his last stint in TNA.


----------



## Cleavage

NxT keeps getting those W's

also NXT needs to come to the UK asap


----------



## Sarcasm1

Oh yea his shirt has an NXT tag.


----------



## Amber B

His fat boy swag will never get old.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Sarcasm1 said:


> Oh yea his shirt has an NXT tag.


I was just going to ask when that shirt was going to be available. Instant buy.


----------



## Cleavage

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> I was just going to ask when that shirt was going to be available. Instant buy.


Oh you mean this http://shop.wwe.com/Samoa-Joe-"Subm...tml?dwvar_W09731_color=black&start=1&cgid=New

also proud Pappa H


----------



## Redzero

Holy fuck that shirt.


----------



## Empress

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Well that sucks, even the rematch ended quick with an abrupt ending, but with Sami's injury I can understand it. Glad to see Joe in WWE, it's a few years too late but he was mega over with this crowd at least. I hope NXT serves him better than his last stint in TNA.


I think he'll do good in NXT. I wish he had come years ago too to the WWE, but I marked out like a geek when I saw him. :grin2:

Kevin Owens and Samoa Joe is gonna be so awesome. 










As for Sami, he's gonna be huge on the main roster. Vince Russo called it wrong on him.


----------



## geomon

Great show, again. It's become routine at this point.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

I marked for the Joe ending. The women's match was pretty awesome as well. Balor/Breeze was disappointing, while the rest of the matches ranged from average to okay. Sasha/Becky tore it up, but the Main Event was pretty hot as well despite the abrupt ending.


----------



## Blade Runner

Empress said:


> I think he'll do good in NXT. I wish he had come years ago too to the WWE, but I marked out like a geek when I saw him. :grin2:
> 
> Kevin Owens and Samoa Joe is gonna be so awesome.
> 
> As for Sami, he's gonna be huge on the main roster. Vince Russo called it wrong on him.


co-sign :smile2:

I have a feeling that "Joe is gonna kill you" will become as big if not bigger than it was in 2005. I'm happy for him that he now has a legitimate chance of revitalizing his career before it's too late. It was now or never and he made the right call.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

Everything about that show was awesome except Samoa Joe's theme song. That shit was like hippie drum circle music mixed with bass from a smooth jazz song.


----------



## elo

KILL ME NOW!


----------



## 777

I like how they arranged that match. I kept expecting Owens to cut Zayn off and the opposite kept happening...right up till the end. Not what I expected, but awesome nonetheless.


----------



## mezomi

Can someone give me a quick, non spoiler in regards to match content review of the show? Thanks.


----------



## Donnie

Ok I have words
#1 Finn getting another shot is great idea and Breeze looked solid in defeat also Tyler's Entrance was fucking epic. also I loved how that wrote out Itami 

#2The divas tag match was pretty meh but as Boss said the right person ate the fall and hopefully this means Charlotte can "FUCK OFF" to the main roster

#3 Corbin won he looked good now it's time for him to be placed in a proper feud that helps him in the long rung no more shitty squashes time to wrestle.

#4 DAT TAG MATCH Enzo gets a lot of grief for not being amazing In ring well after tonight everyone can shut up and take note he was incredible with everything he did. And big Cass for the first time he looked like a legit beast hopefully it stays that way. as for Blake & Murphy they are fantastic in ring but they need a gimmick of some sort to give them a bite. and Bliss I'm not sure about this turn but i'll wait and see. 

#SASHA VS BECKY DIS FUCKING MATCH DAT MOTY. from start to finish they were incredible. Sasha's am work was next level I was cringing at points. and Becky's selling reached Ricky steamboat heights tonight. oh the finishing run HOLY SHIT IT WAS JUST PERFECT NO OTHER WAY TO DESCRIBE IT TRULY PERFECT

#DAT MAIN EVENT from Kev's shirt to his promo in the back and they way he carries himself he's hitting on every level as a scumbag asshole heel. Sami once again showed he is the BEST pure face of a generation so much fire so much heart so much win. now as for the final 10 minutes if you don't understand why that was masterful booking from H & CO then you should stop watching wrestling. the moment he hit the apron bomb that was that and we knew they knew and it was told perfectly. Regal coming down to the ring and trying to calm it down only to say "fuck it" and rip Owen's face was so goddamn amazing and the headbutt from Kev put it over the top. SPEAKING OF PUTTING IT OVER THE TOP SAMOA JOE IS IN THE WWE THE GREATEST ROH WORLD CHAMP THE MAN WITH 5 5 STAR MATCHES THE BIGGEST BADDEST MOTHERFUCKER ON THE PLANET IN NOW IN THE WWE AND NOT ONLY THAT HE IS NOW COMING FOR KEVIN OWENS AND I ONLY HAVE ONE THING TO SAY "JOE'S GOING TO KILL YOU"


----------



## Redzero

Marking the fuck out.


----------



## CoolGuy45

First time I've watch a TakeOver live. I always watch them the next day, knowing the results going in so I don't get to mark out like I would watching it live. Goddamn that was a great show! Joe's debut was awesome except for the jeans. The shirt was so (Cal) cool but the jeans kinda killed the look lo,l but they didn't take away from the moment though.


----------



## dflat57

Caesar WCWR said:


> I marked for the Joe ending. The women's match was pretty awesome as well. Balor/Breeze was disappointing, while the rest of the matches ranged from average to okay. Sasha/Becky tore it up, but the Main Event was pretty hot as well despite the abrupt ending.


To be fair, this was supposed to be a triple threat. They should have put Crowe in that match


----------



## Sykova

elo said:


> KILL ME NOW!


:banderas


----------



## PepeSilvia

Holy crap. Nxt is freaking fun. Good stuff. Samoa freaking Joe !


----------



## The Hardcore Show

Anyone know if Joe and Owens have ever cross paths before?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Well..................I missed something while I was out.



Damn you, Orientation!


----------



## jcmmnx

Sasha Banks is the best talent in WWE. Just masterful work on top that match, and her high end offense is also incredible to go with her off the charts charisma, bumping, and selling. Becky was also fantastic, but she still needs to find her footing as a character. I like the new hair though.

Owens/Zayn had an insane brawl that ended with Regal eating a headbutt from Owens. Then Samoa fucking Joe shows up getting to keep his name, and confront Owens in a great segment to set up a huge money match.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Well I was surprised Breeze didn't win. But thanks to NXT, I'm not disappointed my guy didn't win because it was a great match and I know he'll get a good rub from the win.

Also surprised Enzo/Cass didn't win. But super impressed with Blake and Murphy. They are excellent sellers and I expect them to be top teir jobbers. I don't say that in a insult way, rather a "they makde Enzo & Cass look amazing" and they would be great at doing it more.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Everyone and everything met or exceeded expectations except for the finish of Zayn/Owens or lack thereof and Finn Bálor's ring work. These days I can't care about Sami Zayn because he only ever puts on one match: the Ziggler match, which is really the Cena match. But he came out aggressive with a completely different match psychology and drew me in and as I was getting into him beating Owens like a ginger step child they went and pulled the 'Sami Zayn Special' out of their asses and killed the whole thing. How many kayfabe injuries is this, 4 going back to his feud with Graves? I'm done with Sami, call him up, the thrill is gone and Redemption 2.0 is getting no buys. 

Why is Bálor considered a top ring worker? His psychology ends at the opening bell and all his interesting spots are only as good as how hard his opponent is willing to bump for him. What does the demon even do besides make him unpinnable? It certainly doesn't change his ring work any. 

Dana Brooke was too protected, if you were scared she was going to ruin the match then she never should have been in it in the first place. No cunt punt makes me sad. 

Why was everybody shocked by the Bliss turn? They foreshadowed this weeks ago when she hit Carmella in that backstage promo then left with the Dubstep Cowboys. (Can we all agree that DsC is official now?) 

Oh, Sasha. Can I be your mamo-chan? The best all around talent in the 'E today. Fuck Ziggler, she steals the show everytime. Becky is awesome and looked sexy as hell with that Milla Jovovich swag. Steampunk is corny as shit but I like that she's carving out an identity. 

What was all that about Zo and Cass being terrible in the ring, yeah? Fuck off. I really dig Carmella's white girl hoodrat swag and she looked delicious. 

Corbin/Rhyno was better than it had any right to be. Now that Corbin has shown he can go I never want to see another 20 second Corbin squash again. 

Tyler Breeze had the best entrance of the night and I hope they keep doing these. That shit felt like micro Wrestlemania.


----------



## Boots To Chests

This NXT special was fucking special. I thought the woman's championship match from the last special was great and the MOTN, but this match between Banks and Lynch tonight is the match of the year so far! Holy shit.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Hope Regal bring out his gear again and wrestle Owens tomorrow night at the tapings. There has to be some repercussion for Owens hitting the GM.


----------



## chargebeam

Those "Father of the year" chants as the show closed were hilarious :lmao - The NXT crowd is really awesome. 

Still, I'm pissed at the second consecutive non-clean finish to Owens vs Zayn. 

Oh, and the girls stole the show once again. Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks was off the charts.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

What an amazing show.

Great start with the flashy entrances, Balor was expected, but Breeze's was a nice touch as well. Gave it a Wrestlemania-esque feel. Good action- the exposed turnbuckle/Beauty Shot near fall was excellent and had me fooled. Balor's dive was great and had an Attitude Era feel- something that was also present later on in the main event.

Someone said to me on here the other day that Game of Thrones and WWE are different audiences- then they show the Mountain on screen next to Steph. Ha! In your face! (I know that NXT is a bit different, but still :grin2: )

The women's tag match was okay. I think Emma's presentation as a heel is a ton better, loved her reaction to the "Evil Emma" chant. I expected it to be a bit longer, but it was good for what it was. Side note- little disappointed Dana Brooke has toned down the touching herself- I thought that was super hot.

Corbin had his best showing yet. A long match (by his standards), moved at a good pace and had enough stamina to properly hit his finisher at the end. From here, the bar has to be raised- looking at the rest of the show- and Corbin's "good" means "didn't completely suck". It was pretty average if I don't grade on the Corbin curve.

The tag title match was a pleasant surprise, pretty much solely due to Enzo working his ass off and actually getting in some fine offense. It wasn't just good for Enzo, it was actually pretty damn good! Not sure about the ending with Alexa Bliss. I'd have liked to see Enzo and Cass get the belts, and I'm not sure how Bliss will do as a heel- as I've said before, I could never boo anything that perfect.

I never thought Banks vs. Lynch would be anything close to the previous fantastic efforts by the NXT ladies, I didn't think Becky was good enough for such a spot. Happy to be eating crow right now, maybe the best one yet, and I was genuinely getting emotional seeing Becky tear up in the post-match. She made herself a star, and Sasha Banks was excellent as usual.

That main event! I wasn't sure how they would work it with Zayn's injury- they did it with an Attitude Era brawl with Sami taking little, if any, bumps. This style is so rare in today's WWE that it was really refreshing. The lack of a definitive finish bothers me- by which I mean, no bell ever rang, nor was an announcement made. Considering Owens just won the title by ref stoppage, the lack of consistency bugged me.

BUT... Samoa Joe! Was never a big TNA fan, but of what I did see, Joe and AJ Styles were my favourites of the "homegrown" TNA talent. He's in much better shape than the last time I saw him, and a guy like him being motivated in NXT- should be amazing. I thought for a moment he might have gone heel and attacked Zayn instead, but we're getting Joe vs. Owens, with Balor hanging around, and the involvement of William Regal! Crazy, intense ending.


----------



## RyanStorm

I am sick of this stupid thread making me login with my stupid facebook every time. I just wrote like 2 paragraphs and its all gone. screw it whatever.

NXT Unstoppable is x5 better than Payback, Fastlane and Extreme Rules combined. It is funny, WWE wonders what they are doing so wrong, yet they are doing so many things right in NXT. I had tons more to say, but it doesn't matter.


----------



## Morrison17

I should have watched NXT before LU, cause I was automatically was comparing to that sick ladder match and Angelicos spots.

Anyway, a lot of things happened storyline wise. 

- Very good entrances in the opener. As the match goes, I think it would have been better to make it a squash, Balor needs some build up to be credible opponent for Steen.

- Pretty good divas tag match, but can we just let Dana Brooke go? She's so bland and boring. 

- Blake and Murphy are awful, not like bad guys, like bad wrestlers. Enzo and Cass shouldve been won.
And talking about Big Cass, I'm gonna make a wild prediction: I think he will be fighting for WWE title in 18 month or so. Very good big man. Enzo should be his manager. Dont know how wwe came up with paring them, but it's really one of the best ideas they had.

- EVA FUCKING MARIE! Cant wait for her return. #BloodBathRedEverything . I marked when I saw her. EVA! EVA! EVA!

- JOE JOE JOE JOE! I did read the rumors, still a huge surprise. Cena vs. Joe, book it wwe.


----------



## skarvika

Really dug this one. Women's tag & main event were the highlights for me though all of the matches were at the very least decent. So refreshing after Raw.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Becky Steampunk Lynch :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Never realized how underrated Becky Lynch is on WF. Some didn't think she was good enough to put on such a great match. What's wrong with you people? Becky been nice.


----------



## Arenzael

That show was AWESOME!!
I couldn't stop watching. I have never rewatched a Wrestling event before. I will damn sure be rewatching that one!!

Enzo and Cass looking like they should finally. A 7ft monster and a sneaky quick monkey! Enzo going full limp when being tossed around toward the end really sold how tired and out he was. Cass was definitely the muscle. And Carmella... well... Carmella was there.
I understand the ending as it creates mega heat on Blake, Murphy, and Bliss. (Bliss is too damned good looking to be evil, but I think she might be able to pull it off) Enzo and Cass have soooo much momentum, they can afford the loss to make the win even better. 

Sasha and Becky for match of the year!! Proper ring psychology vs crazy reversals, submissions, and other crap I've never seen. Becky just got one hell of a boost with that match. 

I do agree Balor needs to change his ring style when there as the demon. His makeup was really impressive! (Guessing Kate Lomax is still doing it)
Breeze needs to go back to his previous attire. That crap looked cheap as hell.


----------



## Green

Becky was always the most underrated out of the 'nxt 4'. She's a beast though


----------



## DGenerationMC

- I tell you this, that Banks-Lynch match reminded me a lot of Angle-Benoit at the 03 Rumble, especially the post-match with Becky

- Corbin heel turn coming?

- Enzo & Cass looked like mega-stars tonight :clap

- Does anyone else think that Joe was the one who attacked Hideo in the parking lot? I'm really looking for any reason to put those two in a match against each other. Oh and Gabe Sapolsky, you pussy!

- So I guess this is end of Sami Zayn in NXT.............


----------



## Omega50

No matter how much Cena annoys me. It was proven today KO doesn't belong in the same ring with him. 

Owens got his ass whooped by Sami and he looked like he belonged in the minor leagues


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Morrison17 said:


> Cena vs. Joe, book it wwe.


I'm fairly sure I read that Cena and Joe are mates in real life. Could see this happening, and being pretty awesome at that.

The last time Cena faced a Samoan monster, he had one of the best matches of his career, which still stands today.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

Wow. It was weird how little I fast forwarded this... I'm used to always having my finger on the fast forward whilst watching wrestling these days. Only times I fast forwarded were for the middle of Baron vs Rhyno and oddly for the middle of Becky vs. Sasha (I like them both but WTF was with that orange hair? I thought the point was she was over the Irish gimmick?). Other than that, just amazing.


----------



## TreyOcho

My God that show was so good I had to make an account after a couple years of lurking to post. 

First, Sasha fucking Banks is the best talent on the entire roster in WWE. She has NEVER not delivered. Ever. I honestly think I'm in love. Also, Becky Lynch won my respect. I was lukewarm but she can flat out go. MOTY IMO. 

Kevin Owens is the best heel in the business and Sami Zayn is the best face. The story they told even with Zayn's shoulder was great. When Owens head butted Regal I covered my mouth like a complete mark. What a bastard. (In a good way of course.) If I would nitpick even the smallest thing I wish there would've been a definitive finish but Samoa F'n Joe made up for it!! I've never been a TNA or ROH fan and I marked out anyway. 

Enzo and Cass are money. They stepped up big time. It's amazing to me how over they are as a tag team. I can't remember the last time a pure tag team was that over on the main roster. I mark out for them every single time. Also, someone earlier said Carmella reminds them of Adrianna from the Sopranos... That is spot on. She is great at what she does. And hot as hell! 

Balor's entrance... OMG. I got chills. Breeze gets better every time. I really thought he won with the Beauty Shot turnbuckle spot. The way he sold the 2 count was priceless. 

All in all, I can't gush enough about the show. Had a mini WrestleMania feel to it. H and company have something special going on down there in Florida. Something that I can just let myself completely mark out for and not count down until Kane comes out and ruins yet another main event. Wrestling fans should be proud. 

NXT full of GOATs.


----------



## PoTayToh

Watching it right now. Only up to Breeze's entrance and i'm already pumped


----------



## 3MB4Life

Rookie of the Year said:


> I'm fairly sure I read that Cena and Joe are mates in real life. Could see this happening, and being pretty awesome at that.
> 
> The last time Cena faced a Samoan monster, he had one of the best matches of his career, which still stands today.


Yeah, Cena and Joe were in UPW together and the matches they had back then were amazing. That was 15 years ago and they have both grown as characters so much since then, I can't see that match not being a classic.


----------



## Napalm Death

One thing you can really see if that NXT's entrances are getting better and better.

No way it's developmental... It's way more than that.

NXT is worth the 9.99$.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wasn't Samoa Joe also the first one to use "The Champ is Here" before Cena?


I'm stoked to see him in NXT. He was one of the original kings of the indies and while his contemporaries like Punk, Bryan and Styles have all achieved more success, a motivated Joe is as good as if not better than them. He was handled poorly by TNA ever since his undefeated run ended. Better late than never.


----------



## Amazing End 96

Balor/Breeze was a good opener I loved the way Balor has advanced his entrance and look to keep it fresh and the match was good opener. I kind of was surprised Balor won though it was going to be Breeze winning after he through him into the turnbuckle but the finish was well done. it was a great start to the show.

Bayley and Charlotte/Dana and Emma was decent. it was a bit dull till Charlotte came in but I decent match as a whole but Imo Dana looks extremely green and I'm really not her character or attire she has a long way to go compared to the others in this match.

Corbin/Rhyno was an average at best nothing really eye catching or memorable in the whole match and the outcome was very predictable as well and I don't really think it does much for Corbin.

Sawft/Blake and Murphy was a decent match Big Cass has a nice big boot and Enzo DDT was sweet and kind of surprised Bliss turned heel but it will be interesting to see what they do with her character and how she carries it off.

Sasha Banks/Becky Lynch was an awesome match the best of the night by far. the entrance was cool and it actual made the Divas seem important. this was excellent in all aspects and the physiology and the story telling of the match was fantastic from both girls for example the selling of the arm from Becky and Sasha little things like that which are simple but are lacking a lot of the time. it puts the Bella's to shame. the finish was cool too and I have saying these are by far the two best female performers in WWE right now.

Sami Zayn/Kevin Owens was a tad disappointing tbh I enjoyed the start the match as I could watch these two brawl all day the intensity and chemistry between them is outstanding but for me the ending felt flat I think its possible Zayn may still be actually be hurt but if he was he shouldn't have competed and it took away from the feud about. I'm in different on Joe debuting as towards the end of his TNA tenure he looked Lazy and unmotivated but hopefully he can deliver and have a new lease of life in NXT because there is some potential awesome matches for to have Owens, Balor, Zayn and Breeze etc. 

Overall I enjoyed the show and I'd give it an 7.5/10.


----------



## TripleG

I didn't watch the show live because I got caught up with other things, but I was up till 1am watching the replay. 


So, yeah, that show was great! I don't think there was a lull the entire night. They just kept building more and more momentum as the show progressed. It was just a well done, well put together and exciting show. 

- First of all, I have to say I loved alot of the little touches throughout the night like showing the wrestlers backstage preparing for their big matches and the hype videos were fantastic. This show was a hit both in terms of action and in presentation. 

- Before getting into the opener, I'll LOVED both entrances from Tyler & Finn. It had kind of a Wrestlemania feel to it. The video that showed Itami's injury was a nice link in the chain to tell us why he wasn't competing. Owens' "That's a shame" line got a laugh out of me. I doubt he's the one that did it though because that would be a bit too obvious. If it was him though, Owens is pretty much set for the rest of the year. There is definitely room for another match with Zayn, he's got Balor coming up, there's that guy that showed up at the end, and if they throw Itami in there 6-8 months down the road, then I think it is safe to say that Owens is all good as far 

- Anyways, the opening match was really good and really exciting. Balor's dive off the stage helped to set it apart from the standard fair and both men performed well as usual. I thought for sure Breeze won with the turnbuckle corner hit into The Beauty Shot. It pays to have finishers protected, right? Balor got the win which wasn't a shock, but this was definitely a really good way to kick off the show. 

- The Divas Tag match was probably the sleeper hit of the show. It would have been easy to think of this as just a throwaway filler match, but the girls went out there and put on a really good tag match. Bayley and CHarlotte looked great in there. Dana might still be a green, but she' can be made to look capable as she was here. 

- Rhyno Vs. Corbin is the best match I've seen Corbin have. OK, it didn't set the world on fire, but I think he showed that he's improved enough to where he is carry-able. If Rhyno can get an average match out of him, somebody like a Sami Zayn who can bump more for him probably won't have too much trouble. 

- The Tag Title match was actually really good. The fans were so into Enzo and Cass it was insane and as it progressed, it felt like they might actually win the titles and that made it exciting. I was expecting a Carmella heel turn, but instead they had Alexa Bliss join up with the tag champs. Hopefully this will give her something more substantial to do and maybe the addition of her will help Blake & Murphy find more of an identity. 

- I said that Sasha and Becky had a lot to live up to given how great the past NXT Divas Title matches have been. Well, somebody call the cops because they stole the freaking show! This was an expertly wrestled and exciting match. Both girls did themselves proud. Sasha proved she can have a great match without Charlotte involved and Becky finally got to break free and show off her skills. If you didn't love Becky Lynch before, you probably fell in love with her by the time the match was over. (PS, love the steam punk get up Becky!) Great work by the women! 

- Before I talk about the main event, the lol moment of the night was Owens coming out in a Cena shirt. Ha! Nice. 

- Zayn Vs. Owens II: OK, this wasn't really much of a match. More of a wild brawl that broke down into utter chaos. For that, I thought it was very entertaining. It was satisfying to see Zayn just knock Owens around like a punk. But one Pop-Up Powerbomb into the ring apron and it was basically all over. I loved the way it just broke down and I liked that they kept consistency with the effect the powerbomb to the apron had the last time Sami was hit with it. He was basically done, but the rabid animal Owens didn't want to stop. Then he headbutts Regal! Then...SAMOA JOE COMES OUT!!! What a nice surprise that was, and what a cool match? Two bruiser brutes locking horns! I'm down for that. OK, Joe's music sucks, but other than that, it was a great introduction for Joe. By the way, I've speculated that Zayn's injury was a work and this match did nothing to sway that thought. They made such a big deal about it before the match and Sami look fine throughout the match and then they booked that whole crazy ending to make a point of it...I feel like the whole injury was work. It doesn't really matter though because it all worked out great. 

My one knock on the whole thing and possible on the entire show as a whole, it would have been nice to have an official finish announced. Did the referee stop the match again and award the win to Owens, was it ruled a No Contest, or was Owens DQ'd? I'll accept any of those. Just give me one. It is just when you have a heavily built main event like this, the outcome definitely matters and me not knowing what the official call was is a bit irksome. It reminded me of TNA's Victory Road 2008 where Booker & Joe had this wild match that just broke the hell down and Sting came down and Sharmell counted an unofficial pin for Booker and all sorts of craziness...but they never said who actually won or if there even was a winner. You created an exciting segment, got Sting's return in there, and that's all great, but not having an outcome announced only disappointed. At least with Sid Vs. Hogan at Mania VIII, I know Hogan won by DQ, and they still got their big moment with Warrior's return. 

In this case, it wasn't the most damaging thing in the world, but it is one of those wrestling pet peeves I have. If you have a match, an official outcome should be made clear to the audience. 

Overall, Unstoppable was a very exciting show. We had a string a good matches, an exciting atmosphere, a fantastic Divas title match, a crazy main event, and a surprise debut with only one booking issue to really complain about. I'd say it all worked out quite well and by my count, NXT is six for six in producing quality Takeover specials.


----------



## SOSheamus

Amazing End 96 said:


> Balor/Breeze was a good opener I loved the way Balor has advanced his entrance and look to keep it fresh and the match was good opener. I kind of was surprised Balor won though it was going to be Breeze winning after he through him into the turnbuckle but the finish was well done. it was a great start to the show.
> 
> Bayley and Charlotte/Dana and Emma was decent. it was a bit dull till Charlotte came in but I decent match as a whole but Imo Dana looks extremely green and I'm really not her character or attire she has a long way to go compared to the others in this match.
> 
> Corbin/Rhyno was an average at best nothing really eye catching or memorable in the whole match and the outcome was very predictable as well and I don't really think it does much for Corbin.
> 
> Sawft/Blake and Murphy was a decent match Big Cass has a nice big boot and Enzo DDT was sweet and kind of surprised Bliss turned heel but it will be interesting to see what they do with her character and how she carries it off.
> 
> Sasha Banks/Becky Lynch was an awesome match the best of the night by far. the entrance was cool and it actual made the Divas seem important. this was excellent in all aspects and the physiology and the story telling of the match was fantastic from both girls for example the selling of the arm from Becky and Sasha little things like that which are simple but are lacking a lot of the time. it puts the Bella's to shame. the finish was cool too and I have saying these are by far the two best female performers in WWE right now.
> 
> *Sami Zayn/Kevin Owens was a tad disappointing tbh I enjoyed the start the match as I could watch these two brawl all day the intensity and chemistry between them is outstanding but for me the ending felt flat I think its possible Zayn may still be actually be hurt but if he was he shouldn't have competed and it took away from the feud about. I'm in different on Joe debuting as towards the end of his TNA tenure he looked Lazy and unmotivated but hopefully he can deliver and have a new lease of life in NXT because there is some potential awesome matches for to have Owens, Balor, Zayn and Breeze etc.
> *
> Overall I enjoyed the show and I'd give it an 7.5/10.



On the night, yeah the Zayn Owens match was disappointing. I think it's obvious Zayn is actually hurt, otherwise they would have given us a full on match.

On the other hand, If Zayn is out and having surgery...Owens more than likely moving up to the main roster very soon seeing as he's having a ppv match with Cena...I think what should happen and could very well happen is for Sami to come back from injury straight to main roster and end the feud with Owens on main TV. And i'm not just talking about for one blow off match. With the time in between last night and Zayn coming back, i think they could have a 2-3 more matches with it still being fresh.


----------



## Mainboy

Didn't get in until the back of 3 this morning and missed this. Will watch this later on.

:mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Just finished watching it, and what a great show!

Bálor vs. Breeze was a good opener. 
The Diva's Tag Match was better than expected. OK match.
Corbin vs. Rhyno was meh, but I'd say it's Corbin's best match so far.
Tag Title match was OK. Bliss turning heel is pretty cool.
Sasha vs. Becky was AMAZING. Best women's match in WWE history imo.
JOE :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Overall I'd give this show 7-8/10. Damn great show.


----------



## TripleG

Anybody else watch shows like this and think "Hell, this is the developmental brand? Could have fooled me".


----------



## Bullydully

Every match bar the womens tag match was entertaining, even if for it's own specific purposes. Balor and Breeze both shined in the opening, Corbin had his most impressive showing yet in a win over Rhyno, Enzo/Cass were screwed so when they do win the Titles it'll be a pretty great moment, Sasha and Becky put on the best ever women's match in WWE, and whilst the Main Event was a bit underwhelming, it was still a great brawl and very fun to watch and Joe's debut which was insanely awesome, more than made up for it imo.

Truly amazing show.


----------



## Napalm Death

My take is, this is a 2nd brand where the next WWE pro-wrestlers are waiting until Vince steps out and HHH takes over.


----------



## KastellsPT

Fucking awesome show. 8/10 for me.


----------



## Oakesy

My god I love NXT right now. Becky and Sasha are mega hot and the match was just all kinds of awesome. Think it is the best women's match I have ever watched, couldn't take my eyes off it.

Joe's debut is awesome, kind of upset we didn't get a finish, it felt like Zayn was going to win it the way he started the match but he must be injured with how they cut it short. Did think Cena would interrupt but Joe was an even bigger surprise.

Owen is really one of the biggest things in WWE right now. He has unfinished business with Zayn, a match with Cena at Elimination Chamber, Balor is number 1 contender to his title and most importantly, Joe is going to kill him 

Should make for a very interesting in the next couple of months.


----------



## Amazing End 96

SOSheamus said:


> On the night, yeah the Zayn Owens match was disappointing. I think it's obvious Zayn is actually hurt, otherwise they would have given us a full on match.
> 
> On the other hand, If Zayn is out and having surgery...Owens more than likely moving up to the main roster very soon seeing as he's having a ppv match with Cena...I think what should happen and could very well happen is for Sami to come back from injury straight to main roster and end the feud with Owens on main TV. And i'm not just talking about for one blow off match. With the time in between last night and Zayn coming back, i think they could have a 2-3 more matches with it still being fresh.


yeah I agree that would be cool to me it is very fresh and both have a lot more to offer.


----------



## A-C-P

TripleG said:


> Anybody else watch shows like this and think "Hell, this is the developmental brand? Could have fooled me".


Every NXT Takeover Special


Also, Samoa Joe/Kevin Owens....


----------



## Chrome

Watched the show earlier this morning, another fantastic outing by NXT. :clap

Becky and Sasha was the MOTN for me. Seems like the NXT Divas keep raising the bar everytime they compete.


----------



## fiddlecastro

I fucking love NXT :')


----------



## Pharmakon

*Ratings for each match, IMO*

*Bálor vs. Breeze*
Both superstars had epic entrances. Tyler Breeze's entrance robe was amazing, and Balor's paint was intense.
9/10
*Diva's Tag Match*
This match was, meh. But it was fun to watch because of Bayley and Heel Emma.
8/10
*Corbin vs. Rhyno *
Probably one of Corbin's best matches. He was going against a veteran, and both wrestlers gave it their best shot. 
9/10
*Tag Title match *
It was fun to see Enzo & Cass in the ring. Blake & Murphy's hairdo's were kinda weird. That Alexa Heel Turn swerve is what made the match. Too many cute girls turning to the bad side recently.
8/10
*Sasha vs. Becky *
This was arguably the best divas match of the decade. This was obviously, Trish vs. Lita Raw Main Event Match II. Becky Lynch received a lot of respect from the fans in the end. 
10/10
*Owens vs. Zayn*
Zayn gave it his best shot by brutally attacking Owens. Zayn did a lot of damage, but that didn't stop Owens' wrath. Owens managed to destroy Sami Zayn until former TNA/ROH Star Samoa Joe came in to confront Kevin Owens. Two indie legends in one ring, could this had gotten better.
10/10

*Overall Show Rating: 9/10 *


----------



## Chrome

I also like how they wrote Itami off, having someone "attack" him in a parking lot instead of just announcing he's injured. That sets up a "who did it?" storyline right off the bat when Itami gets back. That should be interesting.


----------



## fiddlecastro

My day-after review for UNSTOPPABLE:

*Bálor vs. Breeze*
LOVED the entrances. The match was solid. I love Balor, but he seems so out of place in NXT, but in a good way. He's ready to go. 

8/10


*Diva's Tag Match*
Bayley and Emma carried this match, sadly Charlotte has seemingly regressed? Or maybe she just didnt have room to shine in the tag environment last night. Solid match, but nothing special
6/10

*Corbin vs. Rhyno *
After seeing this in Philly with Corbin as a full heel, I really appreciated this match and what Corbin has been doing. Still not a great match, but definitely interesting and really solid.

7.5/10


*Tag Title match *
Enzo and Cass are amazing talkers, and both are getting better and better in the ring. Blake and Murphy are really good, they just have nothing really appealing about their personality. Loved Bliss turning heel, maybe it'll help both her and Blake & Murphy get over a little bit. Also hopefully it makes Carmella a bit more Likeable to the fans, because she's grown on me quite a bit, especially after the Philly shows.

7/10

*Sasha vs. Becky *
Sasha is one of the most entertaining wrestlers on the planet, male, female, international, wwe, njpw, who cares, her matches are consistently awesome, and she has one of the best personas in the business. This was match of the night by far, and a true match of the year contender. Lynch arrived tonight, too.

11/10


Owens vs. Zayn
This was a pretty fun match with Zayn controlling most of the action until the pop up powerbomb on the apron. but the big thing about this one was the arrival of JOE!!! I'd probably give this match an 8.5 overall, but the Joe hype got me so excited.

9.5/10

Overall show: 9/10.


----------



## The High King

just watched this, except the divas as i cannot stand womens matches.

Was a great opener, and both had super entrances.
Rhino and Corbin far better than expected, although Corbin needs some work, he is like a skinny kid who eats too much with his floppy belly.
Tag match was ok but hate interference in matches especially the supershows.
Main event was class and joe a great addition to the mix and storyline, shame zahn had to look weak with that finish to the match again.

If I said it once i have said it a thousand times, NXT is far far superior to RAW, then again TNA is superior to RAW


----------



## RiverFenix

Breeze and Balor both had great entrances for their characters. Funny as hell part was seeing a father covering his sons ears in the front row while chanting "Holy Shit" at the Balor entrance (near the end of it). One of Breeze's best matches - still needs to up his overall intensity in-ring though. 

Women's tag was just there really. The ending great on paper, but Dana botched the execution a bit. Not feeling her at all really. Emma is 100x better in NXT. More on her in a minute. 

Rhyno vs Baron - I think Rhyno should have probably won here, and have Corbin win a return match with the storyline being Rhyno brought Corbin to the learning tree and Baron is a better wrestler for it. 

Enzo and Cass are finally showing something in the ring. Enzo is still more about his getting his ass kicked selling, but at least he did have some solid offense to show. Cass is agile as hell for a big man, his running corner splashes are insane for a man his size. Right team won here BUT not feeling the Alexa Bliss heel turn and pairing. I think Emma would have been MUCH better here, and could have been explained by the Aussie connection of Emma and Murphy. Then again, Emma in main roster so maybe she couldn't be around at house shows and such. But Emma vs Carmella side feud would have been beneficial to both - to get Emma heat back and have her work as a heel, and she's a solid hand in-ring for Carmella to learn from. Huge nAo influence in these teams - the Enzo/Cass opening sing-a-long is right out of the nAo playbook, as was the hair stylings of Murphy and especially Blake's pigtails was a loot Billy Gunn sported in the past for easy heat. 

Becky Lynch coming out party. She totally ripped off Conor MacGregor's "We're not here to take part, we're here to take over" line, but being Irish that's okay I guess. Now I've been critical of the rawker grrl gimmick, saying it came off as forced/phony but if that's her gimmick they're going with why in the blue hell is Corey Graves, of all people, calling her out as being a poseur? Now I get he's playing the heel, but he's also treated as a legit "scene" guy - with his wwe network show and the like - it just really hurts the gimmick they're trying to establish for Becky. I dug the new steam punk look - major upgrade, aside from the tights, which looked diaperish because of the baggy cut. Match was the new standard setter for womens matches, and was easily match of the night and candidate for MOTY five months in. 

Zayn vs Owens needed about five more minutes of match time before going to the injury sot finish. I don't know if they were running short on time because somebody went over or that is what it was slotted as because Zayn is injured though. Owens was very good in the post match beatdown, he knows his character really well. Regal coming out was a smart usage as well, making it look like nobody was going to stop Owens only for the Joe debut. Surprised he kept his name though - and it won't change like Devitt or Kenta after their debut because that shirt he was was NXT branded. I did like that Owens didn't powder out right away, but went nose to nose with Joe first. Owens needs to be kept a badass still. 

I do worry that Joe might make Owens obsolete like Owens did to Dempsey.


----------



## x78

The High King said:


> just watched this, except the divas as i cannot stand womens matches.


ointandlaugh


----------



## jcmmnx

The High King said:


> just watched this, except the divas as i cannot stand womens matches.


I didn't know Vince McMahon was a poster here.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Although Ive read the results still got the main event and womans title match to watch

Really enjoyed the show so far. Balor/Breeze was great and its the first time I really liked Corbin as well, he was actually showing personality which he can do when not given 20 second squashes. 

NXT continues rolling on


----------



## fiddlecastro

The High King said:


> just watched this, except the divas as i cannot stand womens matches.


Forget everything you think you know about women's wrestling. Sasha & Becky put on a match worthy of a main event.


----------



## Old School Icons

Apart from the obvious Nation, anyone know who the other nxt talents were in the crowd out of interest when they showed them?

Feed cut out and then it was on Nation by then


----------



## DoubtGin

Old School Icons said:


> Apart from the obvious Nation, anyone know who the other nxt talents were in the crowd out of interest when they showed them?
> 
> Feed cut out and then it was on Nation by then


The one from Germany was also shown:










https://instagram.com/p/28mmydFFor/


----------



## It's Yersel!

:mark:


----------



## Starbuck

I can't find fault with a single thing on this show. It amazes me that with every special they manage to outdo themselves. I've watched the whole thing twice already today. When I get through watching these specials I feel fucking happy. That's all there is to it. I don't get mad, I don't roll my eyes or think why the hell am I watching this shit. I feel happy, I enjoy myself and I get excited for the next show. What the hell else can anybody ask for in _any _TV show nevermind a wrestling show? Becky and Sasha took it to another level by the way. Simply astounding work from both of them. Crazy entertaining stuff, I love it.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

I think I may have enjoyed Unstoppable more than Rival. It was a really good show that set up a few angles they can continue on the weekly TV show (which was badly needed considering the inconsistent run they’ve had lately). Two stand out matches but everything else was good enough that it kept you engaged until we got to the real quality on the show.

Owens just nonchalantly saying “That’s a Shame” as he passed a fallen Hideo was wonderful.

Demon Balor / Breeze: Those entrances though :banderas. Marked for the Gionna Daddio sighting. Breeze wore fur boots, fur wristbands, fur trim on his tights and a fur cape :lmao, awesome. Demon Balor had spikes on his cape this time, he has evolved, and the eye of Balor on his back was sick :mark:. Both men can obviously go a lot harder and put on a much better match than they did but it was clear the directive was a standard opener where they didn’t blow their loads too early in the show and people weren’t burnt out for the main events. I can understand that but I hope we get Balor vs Breeze at full speed at least once on NXT.

OMG THE MOUNTAIN was next to Steph in the audience :mark:. RUN AWAY STEPH, don’t you know what that man did to Rhaegar Targaryen’s family or Oberyn Martell or his own brother’s face, RUN STEPH RUN.

Evil Emma & Dana vs Charlotte & Bayley: Dana Brooke seems to get a little better every time she’s in the ring which is good. Evil Emma needs to do more evil / heel things in the ring to help accentuate the turn. Still love Bayley and Charlotte’s nature girl comeback spot was awesome. Nothing special but it’s good to see two good women’s matches on the card.

Uhaa sighting :mark:

Rhyno v Corbin: Good little brawl with Rhyno bringing the intensity and Corbin keeping up and holding his own. If Corbin gets a consistent run of matches of this kind of quality then he’ll be fine. There is absolutely no point having him in squash matches at this point in his career, he’ll never get better that way.

Enzo & Cass vs Blake and Murphy: Carmella’s a hottie. Great seeing Enzo and Big Cass back on a special. Enzo looks like he’s been working hard on his ringwork because he looked so much better here. Big Cass looks a lot better too and I like how he’s embracing the dominate big guy role more. Blake and Murphy sold well and they seem much more comfortable in the heel role, those pig tails though, sweet boys I guess. Not sure how I feel about Bliss turning, who’s going to boo Cute as a button Alexa? Seriously she’s all pixy dust and sweet smiles and hotness. Maybe we’ll get Black glitter now? Would mark for Black glitter.

Sasha vs Becks: Oh man where to even begin here. It was an incredible match and easily one of the best matches; man or women in WWE this year. Sasha just gets it, all the nuances are there, she’s fucking fantastic, she’s only 23 years old and it’s almost absurd. I really didn’t expect her to work over Becky’s arm but what wonderful work it was. That double knee sequence was crazy and she’s sells like a Boss  That Becky Lynch entrance :mark: That’s a really awesome look for her but I’m not sure why she loves the “wings” so much :lol. She’s looked so much more comfortable here than she has in the past and I dug how she played up her strength advantage. I’m really happy for Becky and that ovation at the end gave me some legit feels. She’ll be a big babyface at the next set of taping and I hope they can capitalize on it. 

These girls are just fantastic, like consistently fantastic and deserving of the major role they’ve been given on NXT. The crowd are responding to it as well, not just the Full Sail crowd either; they consistently get some of the best reactions on tour. It’s a golden generation of performers and fuck, this isn’t even hyperbole when I say I’d struggle to justify carrying on watching WWE programming if oneday they get called up and fall into the awfulness that is the main roster Divas division. From all the interviews I’ve seen this week from Triple H and Steph it looks like they at least want to put in a concerted effort to push the divas division into a more serious direction (fuck I hope so). If you fuck up talents like Sasha and Becky then there really is no hope.

Sami vs Owens: They only got 7 mins but it was an awesome brawl for the time it lasted. Some great spots and Sami brought another level of intensity. Can’t believe he took a brutal apron powerbomb with that bum shoulder. Regal instantly becomes the GOAT GM with that :lmao. Obviously this looked like more of a way to write Sami off TV for a while. I just hope he takes the time or surgery or whatever else he needs to fully heal this time. No point coming back too soon again and reinjuring himself. 

Samoa Joe baby :mark: and that theme music :mark: It looks like more of a Rhyno deal but hopefully Joe can show enough that he gets signed full time. There’s nothing quite like a fully fit and motivated Samoa Joe and I hope he can find that, because when he does he really is something special.


----------



## AEA

Fantastic stuff.. Becky Lynch :mark:


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Starbuck said:


> I can't find fault with a single thing on this show. It amazes me that with every special they manage to outdo themselves. I've watched the whole thing twice already today. When I get through watching these specials I feel fucking happy. That's all there is to it. I don't get mad, I don't roll my eyes or think why the hell am I watching this shit. I feel happy, I enjoy myself and I get excited for the next show. What the hell else can anybody ask for in _any _TV show nevermind a wrestling show? Becky and Sasha took it to another level by the way. Simply astounding work from both of them. Crazy entertaining stuff, I love it.


I agree and you know what else is amazing? They didn't give us *everything* we wanted. A lot of the show was tease. It left us wanting more with virtually every angle yet at the same time it felt like it delivered 100 times more than an average Raw. Al of the matches were amazing and have to agree Becky/Sasha was MOTN.


----------



## Trifektah

Becky and Sasha killed it. WWE/NXT match of the year so far.


----------



## Mainboy

Watching it now. Only 9mins in and i'm like


----------



## Mainboy

That was fucking outstanding :mark:


----------



## -SAW-

*Finn Bálor vs Tyler Breeze* was a great opener, obviously. Was kinda expecting a Breeze victory, especially with that Beauty Shot, but overall happy with Finn getting another shot at the strap. Him and Owens again will be fantastic as usual.

*Bayley/Charlotte vs Emma/Dana Brooke* was ehh, especially since Dana is quite botchy, but I mark for Bayley anytime so I enjoyed the majority of it. And like the fans dub it, I really dig "Evil Emma". Hopefully she gets more serious for the long haul since she's insanely talented in the ring.

*Baron Corbin vs Rhyno* was kind of a throw away, but I'm really not digging Corbin, especially since he really reminds me of Reigns, except worse. I hope they give him time to show something besides End of Days.

*Enzo/Cass vs Blake/Murphy* just kinda flew by for me. Was totally expecting a title change, but Bliss being thrown in there was pretty random. As somebody else stated, Emma probably would have been a better choice, but whatever. Don't really care for Blake/Murphy anyway :lol

*Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks* was fantastic as expected. I like Sasha more and more everytime I see her perform and Becky's my second favorite diva across all three brands, with Bayley being at the top. So, yeah I couldn't really pick a favorite. Not really diggin the orange hair on Lynch since the red was just perfect, but a great match nonetheless. Hopefully a rematch is in the future.

*Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn* didn't go how I expected at all. I already knew Joe was debuting, but thinking he'd debut as a heel, I figured Zayn would win the title and Joe would be the next challenger. Either way, even though I already knew he was there, I totally marked for Joe and the fact they kept not only his name, but that music cue as well. Joe/Owens will be a fuckin titan clash with Owens probably coming out on top, but it'll be interesting to see what they do with Joe in the next few months.

Overall a great show, which isn't surprising since I don't think I've seen a bad show from NXT since I've started watching it.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Samoa Joe :mark: :mark: :mark:

Now my three favorite american wrestlers compete in the same show, I'M HAPPY.


----------



## dan the marino

Pretty good show. The two tag matches and the opener were fun and Rhyno/Corbin was decent, all-around pretty good stuff that nevertheless wasn't amazing or anything until Sasha and Becky tore the fucking house down. Great, great match right there and might be the best WWE match of the year so far. Main event was disappointing though understandably so with Zayn being injured, Joe being there is going to be interesting to say the least. Overall a very nice show, nothing was particularly bad about it.


----------



## chargebeam

Just realized all the NXT titles are currently held by heels.


----------



## Geeee

NXT has totally reinvigorated my love of wrestling. This show was great top to bottom. A bit of a Wrestlemania feel!


----------



## Funaki7

All of my recent neg reps are because I gave opinions on woman's wrestling comparing it to mens. That fatal 4 way was alright but if I saw the botches from the top NXT guys I'd think they sucked.

But this match at Unstoppable was solid. They got a little bit sloppy near the end but let's be fair, they were wrestling for a long ass time and aren't exactly conditioned like a Finn Balor or something you know? And even then, they were able to do the big spots, it was only the little technical transitions or when Becky tried to catch Sasha and hold her up. The only bad botch was the 2 seconds they didn't get Becky's legs over the rope...yeah, one thing, hardly weak.

They did a good job with the big things like the little Lucha Libre moves of Sahsa and stuff, but it's the little things they did soooooo much better than the rest of them. They could put strength into their moves. They hit the ropes right. They could string together things fluidly. I'm not into wrestling enough to break it down like that but you watch an ROH match and you're impressed by their exchange of wrist locks and stuff and Lynch and Banks impressed in the same way as well. They also did a great job of making it feel important.

If they cut the match by about 5 minutes or something I reckon it'd have been that little bit better but none the less, they did an awesome job.

My favourite match of the night was actually Finn and Tyler although I know a lot didn't have that cause it seemed short.

Samoa Joe turning up was amazing, and it's awesome to see a Steen-type character for Owens. Coming out in the Cena top and stuff. He's just so smug with stuff like that. Sami Zayn has such a popcorn character but man he's made it work. He comes out to this happy go lucky music but you can see that he'll be able to bring the violent side out as a heel if the time comes too. Zayn has some big things ahead in WWE I think.

Can you even imagine half of these guys on the main roster now? lol

It's time for Finn to get a character too. He needs to start developing his persona, along with Hideo, because otherwise they'll fall behind a little bit. Finn's entrance imo is the second best behind Taker. I originally wrote best including Taker, but Taker's gives you shivers cause of the music.

All in all, NXT is still bringing it hard. Blake and Murphy need to drop those titles fairly sharpish though. They can hang around as a tag team for ages and just build up who they are a bit but no one cares about them.


----------



## Eraserhead86

Banks/Lynch was a total classic, just fantastic. The rest of the show was pretty good.


----------



## Genking48

Good PPV, not as hype as the others in terms of matches for me but they made up for it with storytelling, kind of sad that Owens/Zayn was just another angle instead of a proper match, looking forward to their first real match with each other.


----------



## Matthew Webb

The whole show was amazing and Sasha Banks killed!


----------



## Bullydully

Watched the whole show for a second time. Still SO FUCKING EPIC.


----------



## Kenny

Almost finished watching the show now. 

Finn Balor (amazing entrance) vs Tyler Breeze - ***
Bayley and Charlotte vs Emma and Dana Brooke - **
Rhyno vs Baron Corbin - ** 1/2
Blake and Murphy vs Enzo Amore and Big Cass - ***
Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch - **** 1/2 clap, standing ovation, absolute classic, tore the house down). This is one of the best womens matches I've EVER seen.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

KENNY said:


> Almost finished watching the show now.
> 
> Finn Balor (amazing entrance) vs Tyler Breeze - ***
> Bayley and Charlotte vs Emma and Dana Brooke - **
> Rhyno vs Baron Corbin - ** 1/2
> Blake and Murphy vs Enzo Amore and Big Cass - ***
> Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch - **** 1/2 clap, standing ovation, absolute classic, tore the house down). This is one of the best womens matches I've EVER seen.


Great ratings. The show was great. What did you rate Owens v Zayn? Oops, just saw that you haven't finished the show yet. Still curious about your rating. (Y)


----------



## Kenny

IDONTSHIV said:


> Great ratings. The show was great. What did you rate Owens v Zayn? Oops, just saw that you haven't finished the show yet. Still curious about your rating. (Y)


*** 1/2 for Owens/Zayn. Great video package to set up the match and feud. An all out fight rather than a traditional match, and Owens did what he had to do as promised. I really like the dynamic of how Owens has to deal with Balor as #1 contender, punishment from Regal for that attack on him, the eventual match with Samoa Joe and a returning Zayn. I felt that was great booking. 

Joe/Owens felt big too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

KENNY said:


> *** 1/2 for Owens/Zayn. Great video package to set up the match and feud. An all out fight rather than a traditional match, and Owens did what he had to do as promised. I really like the dynamic of how Owens has to deal with Balor as #1 contender, punishment from Regal for that attack on him, the eventual match with Samoa Joe and a returning Zayn. I felt that was great booking.
> 
> Joe/Owens felt big too.


The last match was good. I agree about the production video and the post match with Regal first, then Joe had me totally marking out. Just a pitch perfect show! :mark:


----------



## bme

Haven't watched NXT since Zayn/Rhyno took place.

Breeze/Baylor ***
Loved both entrances. Good match but wanted Breeze to win, Baylor was just #1 contender.
Lani,Emma/Bailey,Charlotte *
Match was decent. Charlotte should be on the main roster and Bailey needs to be the one to beat Banks.
Corbin/Rhyno **
OK match and not surprised at the negative reaction for Corbin.
Murphy,Blake/Amore,Cass **
OK match but can't say I care about this feud going on. Both teams are dull as dirt in-ring and don't like Carmella. Lynch/Banks **** :clap
Great match. Didn't go into this expecting anything good, both have had their moments but overall I didn't like either of them. Best NXT woman's match since Charlotte/Natalya.
Owens/Zayn ***
Good match. bit iffy on having Zayn laid out twice though.

JOE
Samoa Joe in NXT :mark:


----------



## ShadowSucks92

My ratings for the matches:

Finn Balor vs Tyler Breeze - *** 1/4
Bayley and Charlotte vs Emma and Dana Brooke - **
Rhyno vs Baron Corbin - ** 1/4 (Low rating but honestly it was better than expected)
Blake and Murphy vs Enzo Amore and Big Cass - **3/4 (Again better than expected)
Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch - **** 3/4 
Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens - ***1/2


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Another amazing NXT show. That's how you book a wrestling show, Hunter's doing fantastic with NXT.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Wow just seen the Joe debut and I dunno if this has been discussed (probably has) but...

...the commentators fucking *SUCK*.

Jesus CHRIST.

'Oh my god...it's Samoe Joe...'

Fucking pathetic. Even _Michael Cole_ can do better than this, and that is saying something. Terrible.


----------



## BLRNerd

Really surprised to find out that Banks vs Lynch didn't last 20 minutes, could've sworn it did when I looked at the time. 

I guess I took entrances into consideration


----------



## chargebeam

Honey Bucket said:


> Wow just seen the Joe debut and I dunno if this has been discussed (probably has) but...
> 
> ...the commentators fucking *SUCK*.
> 
> Jesus CHRIST.
> 
> 'Oh my god...it's Samoe Joe...'
> 
> Fucking pathetic. Even _Michael Cole_ can do better than this, and that is saying something. Terrible.


I prefer it that way. Let the crowd do the talking. Let the segment breathe.


----------



## Honey Bucket

chargebeam said:


> I prefer it that way. Let the crowd do the talking. Let the segment breathe.


Well yeah I agree too, but the fact that little gambit by the announcers spoiled it for me big time.


----------



## jacobrgroman

BLRNerd said:


> Really surprised to find out that Banks vs Lynch didn't last 20 minutes, could've sworn it did when I looked at the time.
> 
> I guess I took entrances into consideration


I wished it had. the last two women's title matches I wish could have gone like 5 more minutes. but then the two zayn/owens matches wouldn't have gotten as much time after. I guess the only way to solve that is to have boss and bex go on last next time :smile2:


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

What were the fans chanting during the Women's title match?

"Sasha's _..... _, No, She's Not".


----------



## 3MB4Life

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> What were the fans chanting during the Women's title match?
> 
> "Sasha's _..... _, No, She's Not".


Think it was "Sasha's ratchet, no she's not"


----------



## ZEROVampire

*NXT Takeover: Unstoppable
(May 20, 2015)*

#1 Contender's Match
Tyler Breeze vs Finn Bálor ***

Dana Brooke & Emma vs Charlotte & Bayley **

Rhyno vs Baron Corbin 1/4*

*NXT Tag Team Championship*
Blake & Murphy (c) vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady *

*NXT Women's Championship*
Sasha Banks (c) vs Becky Lynch ****

*NXT Championship*
Kevin Owens (c) vs Sami Zayn N/R

Overall Rating: 6.25


----------

